# Turkey is attacking the Kurds, who were risking their lives for the US just last week..



## kiwiman127 (Oct 8, 2019)

Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands. 
Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Well at least the USA is consistent from the days of Obama and before in how we royally lie to and screw the Kurds.  They are our new American Indians.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

Let's see first....._why _are we in Syria again ?
Oh yeah because Obama sent the CIA to try to overthrow Assad, it failed and ISIS moved in .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Someone else screwed-over by Trump.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 8, 2019)

COMMITTEE ON ARMED SERVICES

UNITED STATES SENATE

Senator Graham: Secretary Carter, have you ever heard of the PYD?

Secretary Carter: I have, yes.

Senator Graham: Who are they?

Secretary Carter: They're a Kurdish group, one of several a number of...

Senator Graham: Have you heard of the YPG

Secretary Carter: I have heard of them, also.

Senator Graham: Who are they?

Secretary Carter: Another Kurdish group.

Senator Graham: Aren't they the military wing of the PYD?

Secretary Carter: They are, yes.

Senator Graham: Is that right, General Dunford?

General Dunford: That is correct.

Senator Graham: They're a leftist Syrian Kurdish political party founded in 2003. Reports indicate that they are aligned or at least have substantial ties to the PKK. Is that true?

Senator Graham: Is the PKK a terrorist organization, in the eyes of the Turkish government?

Secretary Carter: The PKK is a terrorist organization, not only in the eyes of the Turkish government, but in the eyes of the U.S. Government, as well, Senator.

Senator Graham: Is it a -- surprising to you that the Turks may be upset with us by arming the YPG in Syria, since they're so closely aligned with the PKK, a terrorist organization?

Secretary Carter:  No, it's not at all, Senator.

Senator Graham: So, Turkey is okay with this?

Secretary Carter: They're not okay with that, but --

Senator Graham: I just got back from Turkey. They're not okay with this. They think this is the dumbest idea in the world. And I agree with them.

Senator Graham: How many of the Syrian Democratic Forces, or whatever we're talking about, are Kurds versus Arabs, General Dunford?

General Dunford: There's about 6,000 Arabs, Senator.

Senator Graham: Well, what percentage of the force is that?

General Dunford: That's about 20 percent.

Senator Graham: Okay. So, if you're wondering why Turkey's a little upset, we're arming people inside of Syria aligned with a terrorist group that's fighting the Turkish government. Turkey could do more, but I think this whole concept is, quite frankly, absurd.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 8, 2019)

*American General Explains Rebranding the YPG Away From the PKK*

**


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Well at least the USA is consistent from the days of Obama and before in how we royally lie to and screw the Kurds. They are our new American Indians.



But, but, but.....OOOOOOOOOOOOOObama!  

Yes, or no, is turning our backs on people who fought for our cause right or wrong?


----------



## Snouter (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeB131, nobody fought for "our cause" whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...


I LOVE it when he does that!!!!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

.....Trump is doing exactly what should be done--we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we lost not only BILLIONS $$$ but 50,000 American lives


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

Snouter said:


> JoeB131, nobody fought for "our cause" whatever the fuck that means.



Well, not your cause. Your cause is to be left along in whatever inbred Klan backwater they made the mistake of connecting to the internet.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

harmonica said:


> .....Trump is doing exactly what should be done--we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we lost not only BILLIONS $$$ but 50,000 American lives



Well, in Vietnam, no one was really that keen on fighting for the government we were trying to prop up.  

Syria, yes, the Kurds are willing to fight against ISIS (remember them?) to secure their own homeland. They are currently holding 12,000 ISIS fighters that we don't have to fight now.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > .....Trump is doing exactly what should be done--we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we lost not only BILLIONS $$$ but 50,000 American lives
> ...


you are not understanding the point--we have no business there
...there are MANY forces that want to fight their governments---hahahahahha
...I guess we should help all of them?? even the bad guys!!!???


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

harmonica said:


> you are not understanding the point--we have no business there
> ...there are MANY forces that want to fight their governments---hahahahahha
> ...I guess we should help all of them?? even the bad guys!!!???



I understand the point just fine. 

We are not going to pull out of the Middle East.  We have too much of a vested interest there.  

What we are doing is telling the next bunch that might want to side with us, "Hey, you can side with us, but we'll turn on you on a moment's notice for no good reason."


----------



## Snouter (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeB131, your neocon yamica is on too tight.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > you are not understanding the point--we have no business there
> ...


the problem is you people don't know any history/military history
...we gain nothing by staying there.....the Kurds are fine 
not much will change by us being there or not


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 8, 2019)

harmonica said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


yes it's always us and it's always our money and our blood , because we have the " knowledge " on how to handle these matters . So it never ends until we smarten up and say it's up to you now ! Than the whole mess is our fault .


----------



## karpenter (Oct 8, 2019)

And Here's This From Reuters Regarding The Kurds
Dated Oct. 6
*Trump threatens Turkey with 'extremely decimated economy' over Syria*
Trump threatens Turkey with 'extremely decimated economy' over Syria

You'll LOVE The Wording Of His Tweet


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

Turkey is not going to take over or smash anything
learn some history
----it's like Beirut/etc --we were accomplishing NOTHING
..also like using force in Somalia-accomplished nothing politically/etc
..also Vietnam
etc


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

harmonica said:


> the problem is you people don't know any history/military history
> ...we gain nothing by staying there.....the Kurds are fine
> not much will change by us being there or not



Yeah, clearly I don't know anything about the military or history.  Except I was in the Army for 11 years and I have a degree in History from UIC.   

Ergodan - an Islamist who has steered Turkey away from it's secularist grounding - would not be invading Kurdish Syria if we told him not to.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Kurds are NOT our problem-lets fix OUR southern friggin border!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 8, 2019)

The Kurds should stop acting like terrorists.  Turkey is a NATO ally.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 8, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > the problem is you people don't know any history/military history
> ...


....hahahahahahhaha I was in for 8 years and most did not give a crap or know history..being in the military doesn't mean you know history or military history
....a degree in history doesn't mean shit about military history/etc---that's general education....I know a lot of people with degrees in many fields and they are idiots


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Let's see first....._why _are we in Syria again ?
> Oh yeah because Obama sent the CIA to try to overthrow Assad, it failed and ISIS moved in .


Actually Assad’s corrupt and despotic regime was the victim of an internal revolt.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Actually Assad’s corrupt and despotic regime was the victim of an internal revolt.


Hmmm. Where have we heard that narrative before ?
Iraq. Libya. Venezuela. Iran. Somalia....


----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



Another Libturd bullshit headline.

Nobody is attacking the Kurds other than the ISIS and Al Queda jihadists.
And the Kurds are more than holding their own.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



Not ALL KURDS are created equal, Idjit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

harmonica said:


> I was in for 8 years and most did not give a crap or know history..being in the military doesn't mean you know history or military history



No, the Degree in HIstory UIC gave me means I know that.  Obviously, you struggle with basic reading comprehension.. 



harmonica said:


> I know a lot of people with degrees in many fields and they are idiots



I'm sure that's what you tell yourself with your Mail-Order Degree in Learnin' Stuff.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



OP is a complete lie.  Turkey is not “attacking the Kurds”.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2019)

theHawk said:


> OP is a complete lie. Turkey is not “attacking the Kurds”.



Give the Branch Trumpidians enough time, they'll deny the existence of Turkey...


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....a degree in history doesn't mean shit about military history/etc---that's general education....I know a lot of people with degrees in many fields and they are idiots



Ah, yes, I love these "education is bad" morons. Common sense rules blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 8, 2019)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 283611



Oh lookie. Another draft dodging twat the neocon whackos admire.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 8, 2019)

Turkish news is full of videos showing massive troop movements on the border.
They just wait for the Americans to leave.


----------



## Dekster (Oct 8, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



The PKK is a terrorist organization that has killed over 40K people.  They are not a "consistent ally".  They are a group Obama sold out to as a matter of necessity when the clusterfuck he created in Syria was completely out of control.  The Kenyan became an ally with the terrorist group to use them to hunt down and kill another terrorist group--ISIS--because Obama could not effectively manage his way out of a wet paper bag, let alone Russian forces.   Turkey is our ally and a member of NATO.  We cannot side with the PKK in their desire to attack Turkey nor can we stand in Turkey's way in their desire to go after the bastards who have been killing their citizens, trying to seize part of their country, and who want to create their version of an ISIS homeland in Northern Syria and Southern Turkey.  

Anybody who thinks that our troops should be caught in the middle of a no-win situation, is so full of Trump butt hurt and so ignorant of the situation that they should just turn in their citizenship at the American embassy in whatever shithole country will have them.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Turkey is not going to take over or smash anything
> learn some history
> ----it's like Beirut/etc --we were accomplishing NOTHING
> ..also like using force in Somalia-accomplished nothing politically/etc
> ...




I've been pretty supportive of Trump but I dont like this move. Historically speaking the Turks are some real shit bags. Genocide against the Armenians and other ethnic groups. The Kurds were our boots on the ground so we didnt need to send troops over there That saved American lives, and it wouldn't have killed us to at least secure an agreement with Turkey to hold them to,  before pulling out, if thats what we have to do. 
The sudden move is pretty bad... sends a bad signal to anyone we need to work with us in the future, and simply..being faithful and honorable to people who have been our friend is the right thing to do. The kurds are one of the most tolerant people in the ME, probably do to all the suffering they have gone through. They dont deserve this. I hope Trump will change his mind.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 9, 2019)

Turkey is all that is holding a tsunami of Syrians from trampling Europe into a bloodbath.

If the Kurds cannot stop being terrorists Turkey will have to deal with them.  Unlike the USA, Turkey isn't going to let  their people get killed in the name of diversity.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > .....Trump is doing exactly what should be done--we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we lost not only BILLIONS $$$ but 50,000 American lives
> ...


Joey, the Kurds don't have a homeland and if they did it would not extend to Syria.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > I was in for 8 years and most did not give a crap or know history..being in the military doesn't mean you know history or military history
> ...


it means you took classes on history--did not go into *the details *--just like MSM crap


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey is not going to take over or smash anything
> ...


are we supposed to stay there forever?  as people wanted us to in Vietnam?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dekster said:


> The PKK is a terrorist organization that has killed over 40K people. They are not a "consistent ally". They are a group Obama sold out to as a matter of necessity when the clusterfuck he created in Syria was completely out of control. The Kenyan became an ally with the terrorist group to use them to hunt down and kill another terrorist group--ISIS--because Obama could not effectively manage his way out of a wet paper bag, let alone Russian forces. Turkey is our ally and a member of NATO. We cannot side with the PKK in their desire to attack Turkey nor can we stand in Turkey's way in their desire to go after the bastards who have been killing their citizens, trying to seize part of their country, and who want to create their version of an ISIS homeland in Northern Syria and Southern Turkey.
> 
> Anybody who thinks that our troops should be caught in the middle of a no-win situation, is so full of Trump butt hurt and so ignorant of the situation that they should just turn in their citizenship at the American embassy in whatever shithole country will have them.



Wow, you guys are going hysterical. 

One could make an argument that we shouldn't support the Kurds, but that decision was made 15 years ago when Dubya Bush invaded Iraq and the Kurds were the only ones who went along with the whole deal. 

The thing is, even folks in the military are horrified by Trump's selling out our interests to Turkey and Iran in Syria.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> are we supposed to stay there forever? as people wanted us to in Vietnam?



Were still in Germany 75 years after WWII. 

We are still in Japan.

We are still in Korea.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Are you suggesting that the Kurds would not have been in conflict with ISIS, absent US support?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Are you suggesting that the Kurds would not have been in conflict with ISIS, absent US support?



Possibly not.  The Kurds only have one real interest, self-rule in the Kurdish areas of Iraq, Turkey and Syria.  ISIS is just the Arabs fighting among themselves... the Kurds didn't need to get involved, but they proved to be the most effective fighters in defeating them.  

And now Trump has stabbed them in the back.  

Good luck getting the next group to do our heavy lifting.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2019)

“Heavy lifting” must be the NPC by line of the week... You’ve all decided to start lobbing it about beginning this week... Automatons are funny. Lol!


----------



## Vastator (Oct 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > are we supposed to stay there forever? as people wanted us to in Vietnam?
> ...


The governments of Korea, Japan, and Germany both condone our presence, and benefit financially, and militarily from it. Syria..? Not so much. Gargantuan difference.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

longknife said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...


The Turks have always been so fond of them


----------



## RealDave (Oct 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > are we supposed to stay there forever? as people wanted us to in Vietnam?
> ...


We are there not because of those countries but to use those countries for bases to help control those regions


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 9, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Let's see first....._why _are we in Syria again ?
> Oh yeah because Obama sent the CIA to try to overthrow Assad, it failed and ISIS moved in .



Why are we really in Syria?

1. The removal of Saddam Hussein left a power vacuum in Iraq and in the Middle East and the civil and tribal wars spilled over into Syria.

2. The spillage into Syria and the Arab Spring gave Obama the idea of removing a Russian and Iranian puppet from power ( Assad ) while not thinking it through who would replace Assad?

So in the end if we abandon the Kurds again and go back and say " Join us in a fight " I hope they tell us to go fuck ourselves!


----------



## peach174 (Oct 9, 2019)

Turkey is going after the southern Kurds who support communism.
They are not going after the northern Kurds who are for democracy.
There are different forms of Kurds with different views of government.
They are going after communists who are on the southern border

Who are the Kurds? A user's guide to Kurdish politics


----------



## Dekster (Oct 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > The PKK is a terrorist organization that has killed over 40K people. They are not a "consistent ally". They are a group Obama sold out to as a matter of necessity when the clusterfuck he created in Syria was completely out of control. The Kenyan became an ally with the terrorist group to use them to hunt down and kill another terrorist group--ISIS--because Obama could not effectively manage his way out of a wet paper bag, let alone Russian forces. Turkey is our ally and a member of NATO. We cannot side with the PKK in their desire to attack Turkey nor can we stand in Turkey's way in their desire to go after the bastards who have been killing their citizens, trying to seize part of their country, and who want to create their version of an ISIS homeland in Northern Syria and Southern Turkey.
> ...



Yes the military industrial complex would like us stuck in another never going to change hot zone.  It is good for business.  That does not change a single thing I posted.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 9, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Seems you and other ardent supporters of Trump want to blame everything on Obama and his administration and the Clinton's.

Trumpism is remarkably mindful of 1984  and the efforts of BIG BROTHER'S Ministry of Truth.

Trump has destroyed any credibility that the US under his control can be trusted.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces

Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics

trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


----------



## ekrem (Oct 9, 2019)

Approve or not, it was going to happen anyway.
You should thank Trump for getting US troops out of harms way


----------



## CWayne (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


Where in the past have you stood with regard to the US involvement in Syria specifically, and the Middle East generally?

Provide proof of your stance with past commentary you have made regarding America's involvement in each instance.


----------



## Jitss617 (Oct 9, 2019)

Who cares they were gonna find someone to fight anyway.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



Obama got us into Syria.

There's another opinion in force now.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 9, 2019)

Only democrats would think that Turkey had to absorb Kurdish terrorist attacks.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 9, 2019)

Nobody is risking their lives for the U.S. in the middle East.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

CWayne said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



The Turkish president brow beat the orange coward to allow his army to kill defenseless women and children.....simple as that....

Maybe trump is doing Putin another favor?


----------



## CWayne (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


So, you won't answer.  Know I know not to give you any credence in any discussion.  Thanks.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

The blood will be flowing from the very people that helped us defeat ISIS.  If you support trump on this one....you must be. Russian Troll....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

CWayne said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Here is your answer....IGNORE!

Keep supporting the orange coward..


----------



## CWayne (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I see you are often wrong.  I do not support Trump, I oppose progressivism.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.



What part of the Kurds have always been considered "terrorists" by the Turkish Govt. The Turks didn't want to fight a War in Northern Syria so they allowed the US to supply some of the most vicious terrorists they knew to fight ISIS, probably promised they would have security and autonomy after ISIS was gone. It's a common tactic " the Enemy of my Enemy is my friend, until our common enemy is defeated, then we decide between ourselves!


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



it's amazing how many idiots like Jimhack care about the Kurds now that they can be used to bash Trump.


----------



## captkaos (Oct 9, 2019)

CWayne said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


CW do you have any idea what Progressivism is? Please expound for me. I'm dying for your Input!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



^^^

proof that wearing tin foil hats in bright sunlight causes the brain to melt.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.
> ...


----------



## CWayne (Oct 9, 2019)

captkaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


It is exactly the opposite of what its stated goals are.

To begin, progressivism is NOT about moving forward as a means of improving the human condition.  What it actually entails the silencing of dissent, much like any authoritarian regime, in favor of the stated official narrative. 

Progressivism favors an unrealistic utopian view of the world, enforced with a massive centralized government (The USA for now, a  world government in the future) enforcing their believes over a realist view of the world in which individuals liberty and independence from government is paramount.

There is much more but I don't have the time right now to write it all up and I fear it would be a wasted effort regardless.  I am sure there are others here on this forum that will be more than willing to detail all the wrongs that a progressive ideology entails in a freedom-loving society.

Regardless, I oppose all of their machinations to enslave America to the government.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
and btw  1000's of kurds died wearing our flag on their shoulders


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


*This country and its citizens have no idea the repercussions the Arab nation will place upon our shoulders someday for abandoning allies. 9/11 will pale in comparison.*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

captkaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Progressivism is the requisitioned name applied by its proponents to modern-day Communism.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


*What is absolutely mind blowing is that these are the very same hateful mf's that made Obama's life a living hell for the last 8 years. From the Ted Cruz T-party fake deficit mf's to Mitch, who obstructed this guy from day one. I am sooo convinced these Trump bitches are doing some dirt behind closed doors*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 9, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Nobody is risking their lives for the U.S. in the middle East.


*And Trump only eats corn and cabbage for dinner*


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 9, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Get stuffed, moron.  All I said is the FACT that there never has been a time when we treated the Kurds well!   We have been hanging these people out to dry for as long as I can remember and you can take your attitude like Trump is the first and only person to do this and stick it where the Sun doesn't shine.  Next time, try to get your facts from somewhere other than MSNBC and Rachael Madcow.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> and btw  1000's of kurds died wearing our flag on their shoulders



Soros?
Steyer?
Zuckerberg?
Clintons?
Pelosi?


any of a hundred other millionaires and  billionaires?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


So...trump will destroy Turkey's economy like he promised....right?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.


Look....it's the cultists' obsession with H. Clinton.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

And after the moron went against dems and repubs in allowing Turks to attack kurds


WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> ...


I coulda made money betting you'd never guess


----------



## bodecea (Oct 9, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Approve or not, it was going to happen anyway.
> You should thank Trump for getting US troops out of harms way


So...now we know what today's trump cultists' talking point is.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Lol
Only a fucking moron would call Muslims an ally...


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> The blood will be flowing from the very people that helped us defeat ISIS.  If you support trump on this one....you must be. Russian Troll....


Let those fuckers kill each other… That’s what they live for


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.
> ...




A drop in the bucket compared to the ocean of mental illness of Trump Derangement Syndrome that has afflicted the Moon Bats.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


You have proven over and over. Whatever Trump does, your gonna be against it. If Trump stops Turkey, you gonna support it?


----------



## Rustic (Oct 9, 2019)

It’s best if we get the fuck out of there, rules of engagement have kicked our own ass in the area…  fact


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> And after the moron went against dems and repubs in allowing Turks to attack kurds
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



And I'd have bet you'd come up with some bullshit that Trump did it for financial reasons.

and made money.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 9, 2019)

What the hell does the left want? They nearly wrecked the U.S. during the Vietnam War just when we finally beat the V.C. and we were forced to abandon our South Vietnam allies due to riots and anarchy back home. Lefties celebrated Barry Hussein's announcement that we would pull out of Afghanistan even though we never did. Now that we are pulling U.S. Troops from a volatile area they hate it during a republican administration.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 9, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131, nobody fought for "our cause" whatever the fuck that means.
> ...


It means that the Kurds are not fighting for us, our cause, THEY ARE FIGHTING FOR THEMSELVES.  It just so happens that their enemy is our enemy so we like it when they win.  And over the years we have helped them on and off.  The sad fact is that they could have won and done even more had we helped them more consistently and even more, but as far back as the beginnings of the Iraq War that I've followed it, that is just the way it is.

BUT THE REAL STORY HERE is that ORANGE MAN ALWAYS BAD,

Had Trump been a staunch supporter of the Kurds he would be pasted a war monger.
Now that he is pulling out and some general or somebody has decided to stop helping the Kurds, Trump's a bastard again.
Poor Trump, he just can't do anything right.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

Rustic said:


> It’s best if we get the fuck out of there, rules of engagement have kicked our own ass in the area…  fact



Kill the enemy should be the only rule of engagement.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



So here's my question. Per Trump, 100% of the ISIS fighters have been captured.

Who then are the Turks invading Kurdish held Syria to fight?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



That's right Jim, after years of you bitching he was a war monger who had no business in Syria, that he was not doing any good or stopping the Russians and why are we even there, after decades of hot and cold, on and off lukewarm support for the Kurds, arming them, training them, etc., now the HEARTLESS COLD BASTARD TRUMP is a spineless coward turning his back on his allies.

I thought Trump had no allies?!

When did you finally admit that he did?  Whadda guy.


----------



## Camp (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> and btw  1000's of kurds died wearing our flag on their shoulders


Trump Tower Istanbul and Trump Condominiums only earn a million-plus per year for Trump. More proposed projects are only rumors.


----------



## Dana7360 (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....




This is just horrible. I want our troops out of the Middle East but not at the expense of the lives of those who did most of the fighting against isis. 

I believe he did this for his own personal financial benefit. He has a trump towers in Turkey. I'm sure that pressure was put on him by Turkey using those towers. 

trump put himself before the nation. Again.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 9, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Why are we really in Syria?
> 
> 1. The removal of Saddam Hussein left a power vacuum in Iraq and in the Middle East and the civil and tribal wars spilled over into Syria.
> 
> ...


And people forget that *the Iraq invasion sent millions of refugees into Syria *( and elsewhere)*,* way before the Arab Spring timeline--,  Libya, and Syria, at the _behead_st ( pun intended) of the Saudis _and _Israel  ( *Israel Grants First Golan Heights Oil Drilling License To Dick Cheney-Linked Company* ). Now we have more troops in Africa than the Middle East....it's never-ending.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



The Kurdish issue boils down to the Kurds wanting their own country, and Syria, Turkey and Iraq saying "No".

Turkey's issue is that they believe the Syrian Kurds, now that they don't have ISIS to fight, are now helping the Turkish Kurds. 

According to Turkey, they are creating a 30km buffer zone of control, similar to what Israel did with Lebanon back in the 80's/90's. 

It remains to be seen what they intend to do with any Kurdish fighters in their zone of control, or if the fighters will even remain there, or instead retreat to US aided territory. 

The US moved a total of 50-100 troops, probably mostly advisers. They are still in Syria, just outside the Turkish intended zone of control.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > And after the moron went against dems and repubs in allowing Turks to attack kurds
> ...


Trump won't do shit unless it lines his pockets   Funny you haven't noticed it


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



So we should go to war with Turkey?

The Turks were going to move. The 50-100 US troops in the zone they want to control were not going to stop them.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



So your answer is....the Turks are there to fight the Kurds?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The Turks are there to get their own border out of range of the fighting, regardless of who is doing it. 

They have been fighting their own Kurds for decades and we haven't said boo about it (maybe mini-boos from time to time). 

They probably think the Syrian Kurds are working with the Turkish Kurds to funnel weapons into Turkey through the obvious chaos of the border region.

This is my view of things with the info I have so far.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...





edward37 said:


> Funny you haven't noticed it



funny you think it.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So the Kurds again are the target of the Turkish invasion into Kurdish held Syria. 

The Kurds...our allies and the very folks who did the majority of the fighting in Syria for us. And allied with us in Iraq. And are holding ISIS prisoners for us.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Those kurds have always been targets, either syria, Iraq or Turkey. The US will still protect a large area of Syria held by the Kurds. 

Yes, they are our allies, however parts of their organization also fight against Turkey, one of our other allies, one we have relations with via NATO. 

Should we go to war with Turkey over the Kurds?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Didn't you *just* say...."So we should go to war with Turkey? The Turks were going to move. The 50-100 US troops in the zone they want to control were not going to stop them.."

But now we're are 'still protecting a large part of Syria'?

_With what?_ Your argument is a convoluted mess. Where we're protecting AND abandoning the Kurds with the same forces *insufficient *to hold back turkey from invading Kurdish held territory.....but *more than sufficient* to protect Kurdish held territory from Turkish invasion.

Its like watching a dog chase its own tail.





> Yes, they are our allies, however parts of their organization also fight against Turkey, one of our other allies, one we have relations with via NATO.
> 
> Should we go to war with Turkey over the Kurds?



So we are abandoning our allies, the very people who fought for us in Syria, who hold the ISIS prisoners that THEY captured for us, that have been allied with us since the First Gulf war.

Why would anyone want to ally with us when we wipe our ass with them the moment they're inconvenient?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



With airpower, and with said observers as a tripwire. The Turks want a 30 mile zone of control. They were going to take it. We allowed them to do so.

The whole situation in Syria and with the Kurds in general IS a convoluted mess, and it is like watching a dog chase it's tail.

The Turks probably would gamble on the 30km move even with the US observers, they won't gamble on taking over all of Kurdish controlled syria because it would remove their cover story.

You want a binary answer to a non-binary problem.

We are compromising between two allies, or is Turkey now an enemy?

We allowed Turkey to control their own Kurds for decades, who are pretty much the same as the Syrian Kurds. The Syrian Kurds are known to work with the Turkish Kurds, AND the Iraqi Kurds. 

And they have not been "abandoned". They are still receiving aid and protection, via actual forces in the non Turkish controlled zone, and via the statements by the President regarding Turkish actions in the control zone.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



So if the air power is sufficient to ward off an invasion by Turkey into Kurdish territory.....why isn't air power sufficient to ward off an invasion by Turkey into Kurdish territory?

You just said that Turkey is 'on the move'....*and then cited the exact same force as both sufficient and INSUFFICIENT* to ward off a Turkish invasion into Kurdish held territory.

What, the planes can't go those extra 30 miles?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Because Turkey probably has a legitimate grievance about incursions across their border by Kurds, by ISIS and by the flood of refugees caused by all the fighting. 

The US has set the line for Turkey. They can go 30 km, and probably no further. The US has stated that Turkey must adhere to humanitarian laws with regards to their zone of control.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Or what? To quote you, just a couple of minutes ago, "So we should go to war with Turkey? The Turks were going to move. The 50-100 US troops in the zone they want to control were not going to stop them.."

Either the forces are sufficient to ward off a Turkish invasion, or it isn't. You're bizarrrely arguing that our forces are both suffecient AND insuffecient. And that we shouldn't use our military forces against Turks for invading Kurdish held territory, but we have 'set a line' with our military forces if the Turks invade Kurdish held territory.

Can you see the _ludicrous_ contradictions?

And, if Turks couldn't keep 'incursions' out with their military massed on their border, what makes you think they can prevent 'incursions' with a much larger, and more difficult to defend border in territory occupied by the Kurds?

There's nothing about this that makes the slightest sense.

To say nothing of how badly it erodes trust in American leadership and the damage it does with our relationships of our remaining allies as they watch, in real time, as we abandon our previous allies.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



They weren't enough to stop the Turks from going 30km, but what we have (and could do) is enough to stop them from taking over all of Kurd controlled Syria (and the rest of it, which they probably could do). 

They are sufficient to forstal total takeover, but Turkey sees the risk of keeping the fighting on their border as more than the risk of US response to taking over the 30km zone of control.

With the zone of Control, the Army can set any rules it wants for movement in the zone, because it isn't Turkish territory. In Turkish Territory the army is limited by the Constitution to what i can and cannot do on Turkish soil.

a 30km buffer also keeps short range artillery and rockets out of range of turkish soil. 

Again these are the reasons the Israelis took over portions of Lebanon in the 80's and 90's.

It doesn't make sense because all you are doing is trying to figure out a way to blame Trump, not actually figure out the complexity of the situation.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Dude, its the EXACT same force. The planes can fly those 30km. 

And if the air power and forces we have on the ground is insufficient to stop them from going 30km, that air power and forces we have on the ground is insuffecient to stop them going 31km. Or 50km. Or 100km. 

Your argument is a self contradictory mess.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The force is the same, however the justification of the Turks for taking the 30km is something the rest of the world seems to be OK with. 

You are equating force with intent to use that force.

To stop the Turks from taking that 30km, we would have had to threaten them with US force to prevent it. Trump and his advisors obviously don't think the 30km is worth the risk of a war with Turkey. 

Our planes can currently bomb Moscow, should be we considering doing that just because we can?


----------



## whitehall (Oct 9, 2019)

You almost gotta laugh if it wasn't so tragic. Lefties loved the bombing of Yugoslavia sponsored by Hillary's husband  that killed an estimated 5,000 or 8,000 or  maybe 10,000 innocent people including farmers who were obliterated by daisy cutter bombs. Democrat Bill Clinton was caught with his pants down so the mainstream media considered the attack on Europe to be justified while the 9-11 terrorists who already attacked the WTC in his first year of office were attending flight school in freaking Florida. NATO even bombed an embassy because they were probably relying on old AAA road maps. Ironically the primary targets were our former WW2 allies. Lefties need to get some historical perspective before they become hysterical about Syria.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 9, 2019)

CWayne said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


jim wont answer questions if it means he might not look to good....he is like his idle dean....same way...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


answer the guy jim....or are you going to take the pussies way out?..


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....




Where is the U.N........you doofus?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Approve or not, it was going to happen anyway.


Nonsense.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



But "women and children".

Pathetic.


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> The blood will be flowing from the very people that helped us defeat ISIS.  If you support trump on this one....you must be. Russian Troll....



OMG, I can't believe my eyes, lefties finally admitting that ISIS is defeated.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

Wait wait wait. I thought Trump was a war monger and was going to get us into all these wars. Now he's pulling us out of one and liberals are attacking him?

WTF?


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 9, 2019)

captkaos said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Should we call it American socialism, perhaps?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





No , not forever, but it doesn't take very many US troops present to keep Turkey from bombing. The Kurds were fighting along side us in many respects here, I feel at the very least we could have given them a heads up. We left them very unprepared, and maybe Trump should have tried for a negotiation with Turkey as well, at least bought them some time. Other than just mentioning something about wrecking Turkey's economy. Why even bother saying that if we're not going to do anything? I've supported Trump but no one is above criticism. This might be one of those times


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> and btw  1000's of kurds died wearing our flag on their shoulders



With trump...it is all about him and his well being.  He could give a shit about the people who are going to be killed due to his cowardliness and spinelessness.....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Wait wait wait. I thought Trump was a war monger and was going to get us into all these wars. Now he's pulling us out of one and liberals are attacking him?
> 
> WTF?



He is doing Putin's bidding.....The world is now open to Russian expansionism....THANKS TO trump....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> ...



Trump Towers Istanbul gets a second look after president’s surprise Syria move

The most corrupt SOB alive....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

jknowgood said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...



Even McConnell and  his girlfriend Graham have come out against him turning his back on our allies....he is a COWARD....A  bone spur coward....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



Just another item for the Impeachment Inquiry to address.  Pretty soon, the scandals are going to drown the Jolly Orange POS....


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


 All of a sudden the left supports American involvement in the Middle East!


----------



## miketx (Oct 9, 2019)

CWayne said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...


Buttstains like him don't deal with proof.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Lol, Trump isn't for our troops to be in places they shouldn't be. Seems all a sudden you want  us to be the world' peace keepers. Must suck to have that much hatred in you.


----------



## jknowgood (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Trump needs to try to support abortion. Let's see their heads explode.


----------



## justoffal (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



Send your family over asshole....or shut the fuck up....
The Kurds have been making gorilla raids into Turkish Territory for the past ten years....
What the Hell do you think Turkey is going to do?

We have no dog in this fight except to do the bidding of big oil and big gas who see this as a step closer
to Putin putting his gas line through UKRAINE.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 9, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Nobody is risking their lives for the U.S. in the middle East.



About 12,000 Kurds were killed as US's proxies.
Casualties of the Syrian Civil War - Wikipedia
Why do you refuse to look up facts before making ignorant statements?
Why do you think there is such outrage about Trump's betrayal?  We are talking not just about the Dems, try Republicans, the military, our allies and ME experts.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> ...



So you want us to go to war for some Kurds, against NATO “ally” Turkey?


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Hope it drowns the republican senate too  Won't be a big loss


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

theHawk said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


They're facing removal from NATO  and after this what country will be so stupid as  to make a deal with trump?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 9, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody is risking their lives for the U.S. in the middle East.
> ...


Bull. The Kurds sided with the US because their enemies were our enemies. They were gassed by Saddam's cronies who formed the core of ISIS. The safety of a million Kurds in Iraq is not at stake. Trump defeated ISIS and it is high time we got the fuck out.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> .....Trump is doing exactly what should be done--we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we lost not only BILLIONS $$$ but 50,000 American lives


we did leave vietnam correct?  was the fighting done?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wait until the trump approved blood bath makes the news channels....What is FOX going to do?  Maybe they could play videos of Putin's vacation?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Turkey doesnt belong in NATO.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 9, 2019)

Meathead said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Bullshit


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Wait until the trump approved blood bath makes the news channels....What is FOX going to do?  Maybe they could play videos of Putin's vacation?




So Moon Bat vote for one of those idiot Democrat clowns running for President and if one wins they can send troops back to Syria.  Thousands of them.  Hundreds of thousands of them.    Whatever your little Moon Bat heart desires.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Just trump throwing more people under the bus.....he is a proud coward with bone spurs.....even though he forgot which foot it was on....

And trumpettes lap up the lies....they gobble up horse shit....


----------



## xyz (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


Oh crap, Turkey is screwed. Trump's going to destroy their economy by throwing a baby tantrum on Twitter!


----------



## Oddball (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

*trump has approved a blood bath!*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 9, 2019)

Turkey has attacked. Trump say's "it's a bad idea".

There it is folks !!  Incredibly hawkish words !
He should go further, tell them he's going to tell their moms ! Make them sit in the corner, take a timeout.


----------



## satrebil (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



Why do you want our troops to die in someone else's war?

Haven't you leftists been screeching about this for decades? The mental gymnastics you guys employ never ceases to amaze.


----------



## xyz (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 9, 2019)

By the way, Trump is right when he says America's involvement has been more of a police action, instead of waging war.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Lindsey Graham Kurds Were 'Shamelessly Abandoned By Trump Admin

The shameless incompetent decisions of the Liar in Chief will lead to a blood bath.....and Republicans celebrate!


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Wait until the trump approved blood bath makes the news channels....What is FOX going to do?  Maybe they could play videos of Putin's vacation?





Flash said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until the trump approved blood bath makes the news channels....What is FOX going to do?  Maybe they could play videos of Putin's vacation?
> ...


We didn't need many there to stop the  turks invasion   Funny they only started coming after we were leaving


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Well!  That makes it different.  They can kill whomever they want!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> By the way, Trump is right when he says America's involvement has been more of a police action, instead of waging war.



Let the Blood Flow!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

trump had a tough choice....either stay and lose revenue from his hotel or leave and allow thousands to be murdered....


----------



## whitehall (Oct 9, 2019)

I wonder if anybody dared to say "pray for the South Vietnamese" after the radical American left sided with the Communists and forced the U.S. Military to cut and run. Funny how the left never quotes Graham unless they can use it in an attack on the President.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Just trump throwing more people under the bus.....he is a proud coward with bone spurs.....even though he forgot which foot it was on....
> 
> And trumpettes lap up the lies....they gobble up horse shit....





JimH52 said:


> And trumpettes lap up the lies....they gobble up horse shit....



how did they beat you to the trough?

I've seen few that spew more horseshit than you do, jim.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 9, 2019)

Meathead said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 Nobody has been "defeated".


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until the trump approved blood bath makes the news channels....What is FOX going to do?  Maybe they could play videos of Putin's vacation?
> ...


Yes Will  the blood will be on Trumps hands  And he won't GAF


----------



## Meathead (Oct 9, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Nobody has been "defeated".


Hillary and ISIS have...by Trump.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Would you, if it had happened under Obama, Clinton, Biden, etc?


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


They change every new president. But now you don't want us out of the middle east. One of your agendas was no wars or military in that region. Let Israel take care of themselves. I heard it enough times over the years. Now your Rambo! For me it is tough. Are we the policeman of the world? With some of those people wanting things we have but near hopeless in bad situations. Or do we follow what the founding fathers warned against? Foreign entanglements. With our military charged with keeping the sea lanes opened.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Nothing like the blood on Obama's hands when he withdrew the troops from Iraq and allowed ISIS to kill thousands of people. 

You didn't vote for Obama, did you?  Because if you did you made a big mistake, didn't you?  What the hell were you thinking, that a dumbass American hating Muslim could be the Commander in Chief?  LOL!

I love to see these TDS inflicted Moon Bats like you join with the Neocons to advocate interventionism.  It is actually hilarious.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 9, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



Another leftist parroting neocon talking points now that Trump is opposed to keeping us involved in endless wars.  Astonishing.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Approve or not, it was going to happen anyway.
> You should thank Trump for getting US troops out of harms way



Our troops were never in harm's way. The Kurds were doing the heavy lifting. Our forces in Syria were used for counter-intelligence operations against terrorists. Trump should be cursed as he shows what a fool he is.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



There is a incompetent fool in force now. Obama was naïve. Trump is a idiot.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Only democrats would think that Turkey had to absorb Kurdish terrorist attacks.



The Kurds were fighting and dying for us. They were not committing any terrorist attacks. Erdogan is a thug.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

captkaos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.
> ...



You have no clue what you are talking about. You really think hurling unsubstantiated allegations will get Trump off the hook. Obama thought the terrorists were defeated when he prematurely withdrew from Iraq. Trump is following in his footsteps.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> captkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




I simply don't care what the fuck happens over there.

Like Trump said to the press this afternoon.  He is getting tired of seeing American troops come home in flag draped coffins and going to Walter Reed to had out Purple Hearts to men that are badly broken.  Men killed or wounded fighting other people's wars for them.

He is looking after American interest and our interest doesn't have a damn thing to do a centuries long conflict between the Turks and the Kurds. 

It is good to have a President that is looking after the American people.  We haven't seen that in  a long time, have we?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 9, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Only democrats would think that Turkey had to absorb Kurdish terrorist attacks.
> ...


you need to read up on the PKK


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



We should stand against evil and what Turkey is doing is evil. Our troops were not in any danger as the Kurds were doing the heavy lifting. The fact is that when the founding fathers were alive, the US could isolate itself. A Japanese style Pearl Harbor attack was not possible. Thomas Jefferson used US forces to attack the Barbary pirates so he was open to using US forces overseas.


----------



## Lysistrata (Oct 9, 2019)

trump has done some pretty disgusting, illegal, and immoral things during his tenure, but allowing our allies, the people who did the actual fighting on our behalf, to be slaughtered is by far the most horrendous. He is causing people to be murdered and he just doesn't care. But let anyone touch so much as a dyed lock of his crazy hair, and he'll scream the place down. What I hope for "leaders" like him is that they all somehow meet Mussolini's fate and end up dangling upside down somewhere.

A distant second to the fact of this human sacrifice is the fact that he has just completely ruined our reputation internationally. Who will ever trust us again? This even tops his betrayal of our treaties and alliances, and his stupidity in front of the United Nations.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...



You are a dishonorable monster. Again it was Kurds who were dying and suffering injuries not Americans. Even Republicans know Trump is wrong on this. 

He is not looking out for American interests. He is looking out for his business interests. Even Trump admitted he had a conflict of interest in Turkey. Trump gets millions from his business interests in Turkey and gets nothing from the Kurds.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I don't give a damn. These people are not terrorists.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

whitehall said:


> I wonder if anybody dared to say "pray for the South Vietnamese" after the radical American left sided with the Communists and forced the U.S. Military to cut and run. Funny how the left never quotes Graham unless they can use it in an attack on the President.


We should check the left's opinion on the Spanish American War also.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You definitely have Trump Derangement Syndrome. You say stupid things to protect Trump.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Camp said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to guess who has big financial interests in Turkey  ?   Just one guess please   Will, you might need 2
> ...



How much does he get from the Kurds? 0. Even Trump has admitted to his conflicts in Turkey.

“I have a little conflict of interest ’cause I have a major, major building in Istanbul,” Trump said last year. “It’s a tremendously successful job. It’s called Trump Towers—two towers, instead of one, not the usual one, it’s two.”

Donald Trump’s Huge Conflict of Interest in Turkey


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Obama was a destroyer.  Trump is a repairman.


----------



## busybee01 (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



There is nothing to support what Turkey is saying. They are clearly going beyond that and killing innocent people. Erdogan is a thug.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...




Don't lecture me on throwing an ally under the bus.

I am Vietnam veteran.  I gave it my all and so did many more of fellow comrades to save South Vietnam.  I came home and I saw that filthy ass Democrat Congress, aided by a few confused RINOs, defund military aid to to South Vietnam causing the deaths of hundred of thousands of innocent people.

My son also fought in the Kurdish part of Iraq on his deployment and sacrificed a whole lot more than you have.  You can take your little silliness about giving a shit and cram it up your ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


And this is why we have civilian control of the military.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2019)

Link to Trump repeatedly bombing civilians with drones?

Oh wait...that was Obabble.

_The 542 drone strikes that Obama authorized killed an estimated 3,797 people, including 324 civilians. As he reportedly told senior aides in 2011: “Turns out I’m really good at killing people. Didn’t know that was gonna be a strong suit of mine.”_

Obama’s Final Drone Strike Data


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Link to Trump repeatedly bombing civilians with drones?
> 
> Oh wait...that was Obabble.
> 
> ...


And yet Trump is easily outpacing Obama.

Under Donald Trump, drone strikes far exceed Obama's numbers


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait until the trump approved blood bath makes the news channels....What is FOX going to do?  Maybe they could play videos of Putin's vacation?
> ...



It was a hard choice.....either trump loses profit on his hotel in Turkey or he lets Turkey kill innocent people....a profit is a profit.....Donnie chose the profit.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



I thanked you for your message but it was really me thanking you for your service. 

God bless you and all who served before, with and after you who fought for, and some gave their life to defend, this crazy ass nation of ours.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Link to Trump repeatedly bombing civilians with drones?
> ...




Please link to some verified data - not the Daily Beast.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

The Coward trump allows women and children to be cut to pieces....like the journalist he ignored....


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




Trump Derangement Syndrome.  You haz it!

If you want to talk about profiting on Middle East politics lets talk about the millions that Saudi Arabia gave Crooked Hillary or how much of a kickback Obama and Kerry got on that sweet cash deal to the Iranian Mullahs.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> [
> 
> I thanked you for your message but it was really me thanking you for your service.
> 
> God bless you and all who served before, with and after you who fought for, and some gave their life to defend, this crazy ass nation of ours.



Trump said today that he does not want more dead American soldiers coming home in flag draped coffins.  Soldiers that were fighting somebody else's wars for them.

I would like to see all the fighting in the Middle East stop but that ain't gonna happen.  It has been going on for thousands of years and will continue.  All we are going to do is get Americans killed and nothing much will change.  Thank god Trump understands that.

I am glad we have a President that is looking after American interest for a change.  God bless Trump.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



There is no excuse for a man who calls himself intelligent to wave a green flag at a brutal friend of Putin.  The one person who is happy is Putin.

When will the videos of bloody Kurd civilians appear?  trump should be ashamed......


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...




There was no reason for Crooked Hillary to get filthy ass rich shaking down foreign counties for money to her money laundering operation but I bet that didn't stop you from voting for the bitch, did it?

There was also no reason for that dimwit Obama to give away the store to the everybody and their little brown dog but that didn't stop you from voting for the sonofabitch, did it?

Glad to see you confused Libtards joining the Neocons to justify interventionism.  Just another example of why you Moon Bats are crazy as hell.  Is it the TDS mental illness that is making you that way?  Usually you would be bitching about the Neocons.  Confused you are.


----------



## Toro (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....



They aren't white people, so who cares?


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> [Q
> 
> There is no excuse for a man who calls himself intelligent to wave a green flag at a brutal friend of Putin.  The one person who is happy is Putin.
> 
> When will the videos of bloody Kurd civilians appear?  trump should be ashamed......




If you want to go over and fight for the Kurds or anybody else in the Middle East then fine.  Don't let the screen door hit you in the ass on the way out.

Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2019)

jc456 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > .....Trump is doing exactly what should be done--we have no business there--just like in Vietnam where we lost not only BILLIONS $$$ but 50,000 American lives
> ...


what? we had no business in Vietnam..we left AFTER billions $ and 50,000 dead


----------



## Crepitus (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Since Crooked Hillary said yesterday that she could "beat Trump *again*" then maybe she should run and then be the Commander in Chief and send the troops back to Syria like you Moon Bats want.


Cool, we made it all the way to post #7 before the first "but hillary" post this time!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


they knew before we knew that we were leaving--they are not stupid


----------



## harmonica (Oct 9, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > are we supposed to stay there forever? as people wanted us to in Vietnam?
> ...


hahahahahh--DUH--there's no fighting at those places!!!!


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Just trump throwing more people under the bus.....he is a proud coward with bone spurs.....even though he forgot which foot it was on....
> 
> And trumpettes lap up the lies....they gobble up horse shit....



Can’t wait to hear Democrat candidates running on the warmonger platform, that we “must do something” about it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Well, the recent numbers hard to find, since the orange turd cancelled the reporting of them by executive order. (As opposed to Obama , who released unsolicited reports on all his drone activity). 

But the numbers in the article are from CENTCOMM and from here:  Drone Warfare — The Bureau of Investigative Journalism


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Turkey has attacked. Trump say's "it's a bad idea".
> 
> There it is folks !!  Incredibly hawkish words !
> He should go further, tell them he's going to tell their moms ! Make them sit in the corner, take a timeout.


Trump could follow Obama's lead and tell them to, "cut it out!"


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, Trump is right when he says America's involvement has been more of a police action, instead of waging war.
> ...


Like the 60 million dead babies you sacrifice?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



"Beware of foreign entanglements"--George Washington


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


sure I would unnecessary  death is not my thing


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Hope trump reads that


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


When you get pregnant I'll listen to you


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Trump does not care about the Kurds

They helped him to defeat ISIS, now they are of no use to him


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


You Leftards are warmongering idiots


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> [
> 
> "Beware of foreign entanglements"--Geprge Washington



TDS afflicted Moon Bats and Neocons, both ignoring that advice.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Asking Russia Ukraine and China for help doesn't fall into Washingtons advice ??


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


I dont know if it's always the best advice (we should look after our friends), but Trump IS the closest thing weve had to Washington in a hundred years.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Washington was an honest man Trump is a fn liar


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




If Obama had done this you stupid Moon Bats would be praising his half black ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


And you would be having a cultish meltdown.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Yep and left, no need to be there. Just like Syria


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Psychic eh! I’d be afraid fighting someone who knows what I’m going to do before I do


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Where’s your precious UN?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Where’s your precious UN?


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You would have hated George Washington too.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 9, 2019)

Title of thread is BS....we were there risking our lives for them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here. 

Why are we risking young American men and women? There is nothing to gain, let the world police themselves and stop interfering in other countries.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> 
> Why are we risking young American men and women? There is nothing to gain, let the world police themselves and stop interfering in other countries.


yes Just let Russia take over 9/10 of the world


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> 
> Why are we risking young American men and women? There is nothing to gain, let the world police themselves and stop interfering in other countries.


War in the Middle East would cause global depression. We have quite a bit at stake.  Our economy is intertwined with that of the entire world, and all of them with the oil and shipping in the Middle east.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump pointed out today he was tired of seeing coffins coming out of the ass end of airplanes with American flags draped over them and having to give out purple hearts to troops with missing limbs fighting an 18 year long war with no end in sight.

Bring our troops back home.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> ...



BS!


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> ...



So we let our men and women die because you don’t want a depression. Bush was ridiculed for trying to preserve our interests and Obama was praised for it. They screamed Trump is a war monger and yet when he tries to bring our troops home he is blasted for it. 

I hate being our sons and daughters home in boxes.


----------



## Sandy Shanks (Oct 9, 2019)

Many will die as a direct result of Trump's decision to order a retreat of American troops from northern Syria, giving Turkey a green light to annihilate the Kurds whom they regard as terrorists. His decision caused a national security threat for our country, and poses serious problems for the Western democracies, not to mention the betrayal of a valuable American ally that had destroyed the ISIS caliphate.

How could an American President do this? I really don't know. Trump acts more like a Russian puppet than an American President.

While countless people are dying in northern Syria because of his decision to surrender to the Turks, this American President held a news conference today. I was watching Fox News when Trump approached the podium after smooching with a baby in the arms of someone in the audience behind him.

Trump droned on with poltical B.S., talking about trading agreements he signed or will sign, introducing other politicians in the room and praising them for something or other. This went on for about fifteen minutes and then Fox caught him off and returned to important matters before us today.

*Imagine that, Fox cut off the President.*

Before Fox cut Trump off, I watched in amazement as this sociopath droned on about the most mundane of matters as a tragedy was unfolding in Syria, *a tragedy of his making. Trump simply didn't care*. 

He did not even attempt to justify his decision. Most likely because he could not. So, he simply ignored the problem he created and the lives lost as a consequence. 

To further illustrate his sociopathy, Trump said this in a statement"The United States does not endorse this attack and has made it clear to Turkey that this operation is a bad idea."

*A bad idea? *The extreme reduction of the gravity of the situation is noted. *Trump simply didn't care and that is the definition of a sociopath.*

Speaking to reporters at the White House hours later, Trump further illustrated his mental defect. Trump was asked about the 10,000 ISIS fighters who are likely to escape when their Kurdish guards are ordered to the front to confront the Turks. Trump's answer is classic sociopathy.

_Well, they are going to be escaping to Europe, that's where they want to go. They want to go back to their homes. But Europe didn't want them for months. They could have had trials, they could have done whatever they wanted, but as usual, it's not reciprocal. ... When President Obama took the PKK, that's a tough deal because that's been a mortal enemy of Turkey. And so when you bring them into a partnership, it's a tough situation. ... They've hated each other for many, many years._

Note in his blithely stated rambling answer he brings up the PKK, or Kurdistan Workers's Party, and Obama. Did Trump get confused? Did he confuse ISIS terrorists with the Kurds? Is he somehow blaming Obama if the ISIS terrorists are allowed to escape?

No one knows, but Trump might have other mental problems besides his sociopathy. It sounds like he is losing his mind.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> So we let our men and women die because you don’t want a depression.


Hmm, no, it would be because a lot of people don't want a depression, not just me. When you talk Like that, you sound like a child.

Our economy is our national security, too. As long as it is dependent on global markets (which will be forever), the Middle East will be worth fighting for.

Now,that's not an endorsement of any and all slirmishes there. I only oppose, for instance, hanging the Kurds out to dry, because they have been our allies. It would obviously have been better to work up to this than to blindside them and our own military to lick a foreign authoritarian's boots.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 9, 2019)

Sandy Shanks said:


> Many will die as a direct result of Trump's decision to order a retreat of American troops from northern Syria



But those who will die won't have an American flag draped over their coffin.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So we let our men and women die because you don’t want a depression.
> ...



I sound like a child? We have kids coming home in body bags and you believe it is worth it. I disagree. Why don’t you go over there and fight. Let’s leave our kids here.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 9, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


The PKK is not our ally, they have been classified as a foreign terrorist organization for decades.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Sandy Shanks said:
> 
> 
> > Many will die as a direct result of Trump's decision to order a retreat of American troops from northern Syria
> ...


We lost 8 people in Syria. The last one was probably from Turkish artillery.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Trump is doing Putins bidding  and protecting his $$$$$ in Turkey  Trump is slime and those supporting this mistake are slime too


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> I sound like a child? We have kids coming home in body bags and you believe it is worth it.


Well, I'm only eating the meal the prison offers me, in a way. I would try to get out of those conflicts by becoming less dependent on the region in general. Not by plucking this sentiment out of my "everything sucks!" hat to cover for this garbage move by Trump. I agree we should not have become virtually unilaterally entangled in the first place (save for aour allies, the Kurds).


Alternatively, i think the entire civilized world should line up to eradicate ISIS, the Taliban, Assad and his chemical army, and the freaks in Somalia.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

But not you Pap,, you're a real patriot


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

theHawk said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Just trump throwing more people under the bus.....he is a proud coward with bone spurs.....even though he forgot which foot it was on....
> ...



Can't wait to start seeing the news reports of the atrocities that trump has allowed to occur in northern Syria.

Yup....trump proved he is a coward when he allowed the Turkish president to beat him to death....what a Weeny


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Atrocities that President Trump “has allowed” in Syria?  So you even listen to yourself before you say these things?

Who was “beat to death”? ??


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Toro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...



True....trump has a color filter.....whites only


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Do you also beat your meat for Hillary?


----------



## edward37 (Oct 9, 2019)

Trump has no properties in Turkey  that he cares more for than kurdish lives who fought side by side us ?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


How many years did we listen to these assholes talking UN everyday? Now we don’t need them for what they’re for? Too much


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> ...


Where’s the UN?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Trump has no properties in Turkey  that he cares more for than kurdish lives who fought side by side us ?


Shame game bullsnot


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



They certainly don't exist for unilateral UN occupations or to fight one of its founding members' armies on the battlefield.  What is with you parroting this goofy talking point 50 times?  Shaddupp already, jackass.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 9, 2019)

martybegan said:


> The US moved a total of 50-100 troops, probably mostly advisers. They are still in Syria, just outside the Turkish intended zone of control.



I believe it was 26.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Behold... the Russian foreign minister, handling Trump like a little rag doll:

"...On Wednesday, Russian foreign minister Sergey Lavrov said he still did not believe that Trump would follow through on his announcement to withdraw US forces. "Donald Trump has indeed stated many times that he will withdraw his troops from Syria and from other countries. Then actual doers put brakes on this. I do not exclude that we are now observing something similar," Lavrov said at an event in the Kazakh capital Nur-Sultan..." - CNN


----------



## Nia88 (Oct 9, 2019)

It’s interesting that folks here think our troops have no business in Syria, yet some of y’all are cool either he idea of Trump sending Troops to protect Saudi from the scary boogeyman Iranians.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2019)

theHawk said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Turkey is now attacking the Kurds. The whole world knew that is what going to happen. 
Except Trump and you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

edward37 said:


> But not you Pap,, you're a real patriot



How many of your kids came home in body bags?


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

Nia88 said:


> It’s interesting that folks here think our troops have no business in Syria, yet some of y’all are cool either he idea of Trump sending Troops to protect Saudi from the scary boogeyman Iranians.



Why do we need to go to Saudi Arabia, we need to bring the kids home.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 9, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



But you don’t have a problem Trump sending troops to Saudi Arabia to babysit. 

The number of US troops in Syria is less than 100 as special operations. Its a small number but it’s a heck of a pay for an allies that helped us fight the ISIS.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



We know, you rejoice when bad things happen, that is why you are scum.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



So, what do you want done?  Attack our NATO “ally”?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



"attack"------NAH!!!      we shall call it PROTECT THE KURDS


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 9, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I sound like a child? We have kids coming home in body bags and you believe it is worth it.
> ...



The world will not line up to eradicate any of them. The world will line up behind us and want us to take the risk. The rest of the world wants us to take the risk and deaths and then bitch how we interfere.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2019)

I think the left is just infuriated that President Trump has kept his promise of not getting us involved in any stupid wars, and that they cannot label him a warmonger.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 9, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Well of course. People are people. Let the rich guy pay. So he does.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 9, 2019)

Sorry, but Trump is right....ONE young American life is worth more than a 1000 muslims that have been at war with each other for centuries....and withdrawing 150 of our military from the North is certainly not having us leave Syria.....I would have liked to have seen us leave a few HUNDRED anti-Aircraft missiles as Turkey might be a NATO member but I remember having them turn down our request to fly over Turkey in the Gulf War, so as far as I'm  concerned the Kurds could kill thousands of Turks and it would be a good day!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2019)

the dilemms is   HOW TO SUPPORT THE KURDS  without risking American lives


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 10, 2019)

We should have never been in the Middle East, period......for years, to have that position, one was called a traitor, a coward, aiding the terrorists -- "if we fight over them there, we don't have to fight them here!!"

For years, anyone talking about ending the wars and bringing the troops home were called cut and runners, deserters on the battlefield -- and most of the people who were saying that call themselves Trump supporters now....

Well welcome to the club, glad you folks are now on board with getting out of the Middle East....hope when a Dem is back in office, you don't change your mind....be consistent for once in your life


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

Vastator said:


> The governments of Korea, Japan, and Germany both condone our presence, and benefit financially, and militarily from it. Syria..? Not so much. Gargantuan difference.



Actually, funny thing. If an American Serviceman breaks their laws, he goes to one of their jails, like the two numbnuts who raped the 12 year old Japanese girl went to a Japanese prison.  

Now, because Bush fucked up pretty much that whole region when he invaded Iraq over a lie, yes, we can say the region is not benefiting from our presence.  This is making things worse, though.  We've told our one ally in the region, "Meh, fuck you, Trump has a Tower in Instanbul!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Yes the military industrial complex would like us stuck in another never going to change hot zone. It is good for business. That does not change a single thing I posted.



What you posted was a babbling rant about how this is all Obama's fault...  

I hope Obama is paying you rent for all that space he occupies in your head three years after he retired.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> it's amazing how many idiots like Jimhack care about the Kurds now that they can be used to bash Trump.



The Kurds weren't in any danger before Trump started selling them out.  

It impresses me that all you warmongers who supported Bush no matter how many times he lied and denounced Obama when he got us out of Iraq have all turned into a bunch of hippies when your Orange Fuhrer sells out our only ally.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


we have no business there--still cost $$$$$$
that's what they said about Vietnam=learn some history


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 10, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> We should have never been in the Middle East, period..


Interesting, though, that Republicans were so gung ho on supporting Bush's wars, ("USA! USA!") and now it's tough to find any of them who will.

Everything changed when Trump got into office.  All those hawks instantly became doves, and they think no one notices.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> It means that the Kurds are not fighting for us, our cause, THEY ARE FIGHTING FOR THEMSELVES. It just so happens that their enemy is our enemy so we like it when they win. And over the years we have helped them on and off. The sad fact is that they could have won and done even more had we helped them more consistently and even more, but as far back as the beginnings of the Iraq War that I've followed it, that is just the way it is.



The Kurds could have just taken their areas and left it at that, letting ISIL and the various Arab factions fight it out... Instead they were the ones who did most of the heavy lifting fighting ISIL while Bashir Assad waited for the Iranians to save him. 

The problem with our policy is that we've never supported a Kurdish homeland, which would redraw the borders but would still be the right thing to do.  Autonomous Kurdish enclaves in Iraq and Syria threaten Turkey, so their corrupt regime is taking action.... and Trump is betraying our allies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> So we should go to war with Turkey?
> 
> The Turks were going to move. The 50-100 US troops in the zone they want to control were not going to stop them.



This is the same Turkey which refused to lift a finger when we were fighting in Iraq.  

There are a whole bunch of things we could do to Turkey to make it behave itself... but Ergodan got Trump to sell out our allies...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Those kurds have always been targets, either syria, Iraq or Turkey. The US will still protect a large area of Syria held by the Kurds.
> 
> Yes, they are our allies, however parts of their organization also fight against Turkey, one of our other allies, one we have relations with via NATO.
> 
> Should we go to war with Turkey over the Kurds?



If it comes to that, we should.  Of course, there are ways to Bring Turkey to heal without going to war.  Economic Sanctions, suspension from NATO, etc. 

Fun to watch the Right Wing Warmongers turn into a bunch of hippies when their Orange Man wants to sell out an ally.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> They weren't enough to stop the Turks from going 30km, but what we have (and could do) is enough to stop them from taking over all of Kurd controlled Syria (and the rest of it, which they probably could do).
> 
> They are sufficient to forstal total takeover, but Turkey sees the risk of keeping the fighting on their border as more than the risk of US response to taking over the 30km zone of control.
> 
> ...



And how did that work out for them?  Did they find that peace they were looking for. 

The problem isn't "rocket attacks", the problem is that Kurdish Enclaves in Syria and Iraq might start giving Kurds in Turkey ideas.. you know, that they should have their own autonomy or maybe their own nation.  



martybegan said:


> It doesn't make sense because all you are doing is trying to figure out a way to blame Trump, not actually figure out the complexity of the situation.



The situation isn't complex at all.  

In this conflict, the Kurds helped us. The Turks not only haven't helped us despite years of us helping them since the Cold War, but have in some cases actively obstructed us, such as when they refused to let the Third Division move through their territory during the Invasion of Iraq.  (The Third ID eventually had to go around through Kuwait and didn't join the battle until later.)  

Yes, we are actually blaming Trump for his bad decisions and betrayal of a US ally.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The governments of Korea, Japan, and Germany both condone our presence, and benefit financially, and militarily from it. Syria..? Not so much. Gargantuan difference.
> ...


So what? None of that has to do with this fact, "The governments of Korea, Japan, and Germany both condone our presence, and benefit financially, and militarily from it. Syria..? Not so much. Gargantuan difference."
Which is actually what were talking about, and handily dispenses the nonsensical claim you offered. Since you'd now like to talk about something else; I'll leave you to it...


----------



## harmonica (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > The governments of Korea, Japan, and Germany both condone our presence, and benefit financially, and militarily from it. Syria..? Not so much. Gargantuan difference.
> ...


the region was fine BEFORE Bush????  hahahahahhahahahaha
it's a shithole only one step above Africa
--the Arab-Israeli wars were from 1948 to beyond the 80s
--Lebanon was a big shithole--we sent troops there in *1958* and 1982..and MANY civil conflicts in between
--Pals and Jordan had a ''little'' war [ both Arabic ] 1970s
Black September - Wikipedia
Iran --Iraq war
Iraq invaded Kuwait
coups and bloody coups
etc etc etc
and you have a history degree???!!!!   hahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Turkey doesnt belong in NATO.



Probably not.  But it was in our interest to include them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2019)

Vastator said:


> So what? None of that has to do with this fact, "The governments of Korea, Japan, and Germany both condone our presence, and benefit financially, and militarily from it. Syria..? Not so much. Gargantuan difference."
> Which is actually what were talking about, and handily dispenses the nonsensical claim you offered. Since you'd now like to talk about something else; I'll leave you to it...



Yes, I realize that Trump's betrayal of an American Ally makes you guys uncomfortable... but he's been betraying America for years...


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2019)

Nia88 said:


> It’s interesting that folks here think our troops have no business in Syria, yet some of y’all are cool either he idea of Trump sending Troops to protect Saudi from the scary boogeyman Iranians.




You are confused.

Trump has resisted the Iranians efforts to pull us into a conflict.  He is keeping up the economic sanctions to denuclearize Obama's Mullah buddies instead of resorting to military.  Beats the hell out of Obama's policy to give his Mullah buddies billions of dollars.  

Speaking of the Saudis did you vote for that Crooked Hillary bitch?  Because if you did she got millions of dollars from them.  Both to her campaign and to her money laundering scam charity.  Why would you have voted for the corrupt bitch knowing she was owned lock, stock and barrel by foreign interest?

I love the way you Moon Bats are joining the Neocons to bitch about Trump pursuing a policy of non interventionism to undo some of the damage done by that worthless incompetent affirmative action Muslim Obama.    It is hilarious.


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Oct 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s interesting that folks here think our troops have no business in Syria, yet some of y’all are cool either he idea of Trump sending Troops to protect Saudi from the scary boogeyman Iranians.
> ...


Trump sent troops to Saudi Arabia to protect their oil, not Obama...

I don't give a fuck how many times you twist yourselves into pretzels to blame it on the black guy -- The black guy isn't the one sending troops to SA to protect their oil....so fuck what you yapping about


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> [
> 
> Trump sent troops to Saudi Arabia to protect their oil, not Obama...
> 
> I don't give a fuck how many times you twist yourselves into pretzels to blame it on the black guy -- The black guy isn't the one sending troops to SA to protect their oil....so fuck what you yapping about



You are confused.  It must be the TDS mental illness causing your confusion.  We see that a lot.

Trump is resisting going to war even after Obama's Mullah buddies attacked American assets.  That shows great restraint and the focus to solve a problem through non military ways instead of war.  If you weren't suffering from this TDS mental illness you would understand that, wouldn't you?

Quite different than that Obama dipshit bombing Libya for no fucking reason whatsoever, isn't it?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 10, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Nice of you to finally notice now that the situation can be used to bash Trump, you whiny opportunist prog hack.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > it's amazing how many idiots like Jimhack care about the Kurds now that they can be used to bash Trump.
> ...



The Kurds have always been in danger, from Iraq, from Turkey, and from Syria. Their goal is to carve out their own country from parts of 3 others. Naturally this will cause issues with said original countries. 

Trump hasn't gotten us out of anything there. he moved 50-100 troops 30km away from a border. We are still there, and still supporting the kurds in a large portion of Syria.

If Trump had kept the troops in the buffer area, you would have accused him of antagonizing Turkey.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



You are aware that all but oneof the Democrat candidates are running on bringing our boys home from the ME??
Sooo.... why no outrage about them..who BTW, of course, have reversed everything they have said now that Trump did this.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > So we should go to war with Turkey?
> ...



Then you would accuse Trump of beating up on an "ally"


----------



## martybegan (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Those kurds have always been targets, either syria, Iraq or Turkey. The US will still protect a large area of Syria held by the Kurds.
> ...



Yet harder economic sanctions are "bad" when applied to Iran. Again, you would bitch about whatever Trump did.

Your views on this are worthless.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > They weren't enough to stop the Turks from going 30km, but what we have (and could do) is enough to stop them from taking over all of Kurd controlled Syria (and the rest of it, which they probably could do).
> ...



No, you are suddenly caring about the Kurds because it makes Trump look bad. 

Sad, actually.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > But not you Pap,, you're a real patriot
> ...


How many Kurds will, thanks to the AH in our WH ??   And what does Trump benefit from it with his holdings in Turkey?
Trump the man with an  achilles  mouth


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> 
> Why are we risking young American men and women? There is nothing to gain, let the world police themselves and stop interfering in other countries.


Pap  maybe I missed it but can you show us the post you wrote blasting Trump for sending troops to protect the Saudis from Iranians?


----------



## Claudette (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



Well hey buddy. Grab your AR, jump on a plane and head on over to fight for the Kurds. You can replace the 50 soldiers Trump has pulled out. You should be up for it.

Be advised though that the Kurds won't need your help. They have been fighting the Turks for hundreds of years and are still a force.

But, feel free to head on over.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



We don't belong in other countries, we belong in our own. We are not the world police and the rest of the world despises us for our interference. We have enough problems at home we need to let the rest of the world do what they have done for thousands of years without our influence.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I have said this for years, we have no business in the Middle East. We have no business anywhere in the world but here.
> ...



I was all for Iran and Afghanistan until I found out we weren't there to win but to invade, to engage in a politically correct war. I see no reason to put American lives at risk for no real reason. I have been consistent in my criticism with us being over there. If we are not there to win, we have no business being there. I am not sure if I posted my disagreement with sending troops to protect the Saudis or not.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Nia88 said:


> It’s interesting that folks here think our troops have no business in Syria, yet some of y’all are cool either he idea of Trump sending Troops to protect Saudi from the scary boogeyman Iranians.


we can't help your ignorance.  seek help.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



Hey. Grab your AR, jump on a plane and head on over to defend the Kurds. I'm sure the withdrawing US troops will applaud you for your stupidity.

Enjoy.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


then why are they calling for climate change changes globally?  shaddupp yourself.  the UN is to protect the middle east.  why aren't they?  why are you so ignorant? Turkey is a part of NATO.They violated their agreement, correct?  That is UN worthy.

United Nations Supervision Mission in Syria - Wikipedia


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



RIGHT NOW you have McConnell and Pelosi  agreeing ,,,You have Sanders and Graham agreeing  IF those 4 can agree  who are you to tell them they're wrong??    Kurds  are our Ally,,,,,,,Generals are speaking out  and the moron in our wh has a bloodbath on his hands


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > it's amazing how many idiots like Jimhack care about the Kurds now that they can be used to bash Trump.
> ...



the Kurds have been in danger for more than 1000 years-----which is why they live
up in them thar hills


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Your precious UN will help them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > it's amazing how many idiots like Jimhack care about the Kurds now that they can be used to bash Trump.
> ...


Turkey and your precious world opinion are doing what for the Kurds?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > It means that the Kurds are not fighting for us, our cause, THEY ARE FIGHTING FOR THEMSELVES. It just so happens that their enemy is our enemy so we like it when they win. And over the years we have helped them on and off. The sad fact is that they could have won and done even more had we helped them more consistently and even more, but as far back as the beginnings of the Iraq War that I've followed it, that is just the way it is.
> ...



I like the idea of a Kurdish homeland   (sheeeeesh---I am FORCED to agree with
Joe----of all people)  but the FACTS are that  DA MUZZIES are against it----
so there-------the kurds are up in them thar hills since the trash of Arabia
spilled out and muddied up the whole middle east


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You don't think his investments in Turkey have any bearing on his dealings with  giving turkey the green light to commit murders?


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


You disgusting warmongering piece of shit. How dare you advocate waging war on a country that is no threat to us on the grounds we waged war last week. Bloodthirsty coward. If you want to die for Israel, YOU go slaughter children in the desert, BUT LEAVE AMERICANS OUT OF IT, you amoral puke.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Your precious UN is doing what?


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

OH  Now I get it  The kurds weren't with us on the beaches of Normandy..Only a supreme asshole could say that


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 10, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...


Mexico can send in their troops.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> OH  Now I get it  The kurds weren't with us on the beaches of Normandy..Only a supreme asshole could say that


They were fighting with the Nazis


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 10, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> 
> Turkey begins military offensive into Syria after US pulled back troops - CNNPolitics
> 
> trump will be remembered as the spineless coward who turned his back on our allies....the Kurds....


You want to die for Israel, go do it, punk. Americans want out of the Middle East and God's Chosen Bloodbath.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Listen you bucket of cold dog vomit, you want to die for God's Chosen People in God's Chosen Bloodbath have at it. Leave decent people out of it, warmonger.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...





Well, I dont think we needed to go to war with Turkey. All we really needed to do was stay put. It's not like that was a hot spot. In the last 5 years we lost 6 soldiers in the region while the Kurds lost 11,000 because they were the ones on the offensive.... for themselves yes, but also for us. It isnt telling the true story if people try to say the Kurds were only fighting for themselves, they knew they were also fighting for our objectives and at least, THEY thought that they were our ally. 
If we had simply stayed put, was Turkey going to bomb us?  I don't think so.  I think there are many other places we could have brought troops home from Around the world, that would have had less a devastating effect on a population. I think it just wasnt the time to bring out troops yet..... at least not without attempting some negotiations first. Something to hold Erdogon to.
I don't believe Erdogon has real proof that the Kurds he's bombing now were PKK,  the bombing was unprovoked and the Turks are really taking advantage of a situation and I think Trump really made a mistake here by not valuing the ally that the Kurds are to us.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



The problem is the Kurd's overall goal, a united Kurdistan will require Turkey, Iraq and Syria to give up substantial territory. 

It's amazing that for decades we have used Kurds for our own purposes, playing lip service to their desire for a homeland, but now, all of a sudden, when it can hurt Trump, people really start caring about them?


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


JUice are you there too   ? Think I see jcc and Bri
What's the worse that could happen??




About this website

CITYPAGES.COM

Armed conspiracy group will defend Republicans at Minneapolis Trump rally | City Pages
No one’s expecting Donald Trump’s Thursday rally in Minneapolis to go seamlessly. Some 20,000 mostly out-of-towners will descend on the Target Center. An even larger…


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



no-----I am not sure he gave a  "green light"   ----he just withdrew USA troops in
contemplation of OTHER WAYS to get them turks under control


----------



## Katniss (Oct 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Yeah - that's a great position to take.  Let's not try and do better.  Let's just say we're justified because the other guy did it too.


----------



## Dekster (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the military industrial complex would like us stuck in another never going to change hot zone. It is good for business. That does not change a single thing I posted.
> ...



No, my "babbling rant" was about historical facts.  Glad you don't have any occupying your head.  Life is much easier when you just knee jerk to anything Trump does instead of think for yourself.  In the mean time, you are on the side of terrorists who kidnap children and use them as front-line fighters.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 10, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Once again, with all that's going on in the ME, you choose to only single out the only democracy in the region with your never ending Jew hatred


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> The problem with our policy is that we've never supported a Kurdish homeland, which would redraw the borders but would still be the right thing to do.  Autonomous Kurdish enclaves in Iraq and Syria threaten Turkey, so their corrupt regime is taking action.... and Trump is betraying our allies.


NEWSFLASH for ya Joe ~ ~ ~ ~ I'd like to see a Kurdistan too.  I like the Kurds.  But as long as we've had parallel interests, the USA has been hot and cold with them.  We help them only as far as it interests us.  It's really their fight not ours.  But you shouldn't be too surprised we walk on our allies, our government has used, abused and screwed with most everyone whom it dealt with for 250 years from the Kurds and many others around the globe to the Iranians, Iraqis, Puerto Rico, the Blacks, the Native Americans right down to its own citizens, you and I.  We are just a number to the government, dead meat, useful to pay them taxes, that is it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



It's a UN issue, not a US issue. Turkey is a NATO ally, we need to tread softly. Thank you for naming four Senators that I don't respect.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 10, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The UN is impotent and Turkey is no reliable US ally. 

Regardless it's wrong hanging the Kurds out to dry


----------



## bodecea (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Isn't it curious how the Turks were johnny-on-the-spot right after fat donnie announced he was pulling back U.S. troops?   As if they had advance notice from..................................someone..........


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

Katniss said:


> Yeah - that's a great position to take.  Let's not try and do better.  Let's just say we're justified because the other guy did it too.


LOOK, Katnip, take your holier than thou attitude and STICK IT.  Where were you 10 - 15 years ago?  I can't wait until the next Dem president is in office doing THE EXACT SAME THING to hear the pin drop.

Had Trump pulled out as the Left have bitched for him to do for years and Turkey not done a thing, you'd still bitch.  Just last week another person here bitched that we had no business there, we were doing no good.  When Obama pulled out of Iraq several years ago, ISIS swooped in.  That Turkey is doing what they are doing is TURKEY'S PROBLEM, bitch to them.  We are not the policemen of the world.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


The Kurds


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2019)

jc456 said:


> then why are they calling for climate change changes globally?


What does that have to do with fighting one of their founding member's armies on the battlefield? You're a moron.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > then why are they calling for climate change changes globally?
> ...


you noted they didn't have authority.  they have zero authority therefore in climate discussions.  you want to bring in an argument, you get back my response.


----------



## Katniss (Oct 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - that's a great position to take.  Let's not try and do better.  Let's just say we're justified because the other guy did it too.
> ...



Trying to insult me shows how little you know me_.   shrug_ 

What's also clear is that you would rather deflect and focus on what you think my political leanings are rather than address the point I was making.  

The world is connected whether we like it or not.  It's foolish to think that problems will remain regional.  I agree we cannot police the world but we do have a role to play that is critical to our own national security.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Oct 10, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...





And these are also the Kurds 

*Religious Tolerance*
*Despite various religious fundamentalist groups in the region, Kurdish people, and Kurdish Muslims in particular, are widely recognized to be one of the few cultures in the Middle East that practice religious tolerance. In a move of religious tolerance and equality, the Kurdish Regional Government (KRG), refused to accept teachers form the Central Iraqi Government in 2012, and declared that Kurdish schools would be religiously neutral.[2]

The KRG admits that its religious tolerance stems from a long history of suffering at the hands of “Islamic brothers.” Both their suffering, as well as their rich history have made Kurds particularly welcoming of other religions. The Kurdish people are not Arabs, but rather historically identify with the Medes, an ancient people described in the Bible. In fact, most Kurds were Christians long before they began converting to Islam in the sixth century.*

Meanwhile, our great ally Turkey aligns itself with Iran, jails journalists, jails Americans wrongly, makes speaking Kurdish inside Turkey a crime punishable by jail although there are like 14 million of them who live inside Turkey.
Turks are just known for oppressing people and genocide, not really so great of an ally, although one by necessity as they are a leverage against Russia I suppose.

I'm not opposed to bringing our troops home, but I just disagree with the timing of this action and the immediate effects.  We have like 70,000 troops overseas right now,  we can choose to bring any of them home and these guys in Northern Syria were not in any particular danger as things were quite under control.  
Having people on the ground that you can trust in that region of the world is a valuable thing. The Kurds were that to a great extent, as far as I can tell from listening to US service members who served over there. I think Trump has really just made a mistake and I hope he does some reversal. 
I'm all about taking care of U.S. interests first, but we still need to show some loyalty to people who have been loyal to us. Why couldn't we have tried to hold Ergodon to some sort of agreement first? this could have waited, or at least we should have not caved in to this dictator so easily.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 10, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Bloodthirsty?
You are the one supporting the genocide of the Kurds, who did all the dirty work in Trump's self concertedly victory over ISIS while losing well over 10,99 fighters.
Piss off.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with our policy is that we've never supported a Kurdish homeland, which would redraw the borders but would still be the right thing to do.  Autonomous Kurdish enclaves in Iraq and Syria threaten Turkey, so their corrupt regime is taking action.... and Trump is betraying our allies.
> ...





Sad but true, though.... I understand people who say it is their fight and not ours, I really do. America's interest first but, in this case in particular, it would not have taken very much Fight at all. We simply had to let 100 or so troops remain where they were while we attempted some diplomacy first.

I really think the Kurds are hated by everyone else in that region of the world because of their religious tolerance and independence from the "Islamist bloc" in other words they dont play along with the whole caliphate thing wanted by the Mullahs.. Kurds also used to be Christian before they were purged like the Christian Armenians were by the Turks... it sure doesn't seem fair to me to just dismiss them without a second thought. 
I know the reality probably is those two military bases we have inside Turkey and it may be pay to play there.  I get that,  but we also have some leverage over Turkey as well I think as the worlds largest super power.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Katniss said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


what does this mean if not to shame someone? there's is no argument in that post, it's worse than calling someone an insult. what a tool.  wish to argue, post a thought.

_Yeah - that's a great position to take. Let's not try and do better. Let's just say we're justified because the other guy did it too._


----------



## Katniss (Oct 10, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



My post is as solid an argument as his/her post.  When you have to support your position by claiming so and so did it too, or whatabout X, that tells me there is no legitimate defense.

Truth be told, any American that thinks this decision was a good one doesn't understand our foreign policy or our national security challenges.  So......yeah, I guess it was a thinly veiled insult.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Katniss said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


_My post is as solid an argument as his/her post. _

Bullshit. shaming someone isn't an argument.  so grow up and debate the issue.  stop with the shaming. it's worse than insulting someone.  so your irony is noted.

And on the so and so did it before, it  is exactly an argument.  you can't accept it, cause it doesn't align with your talking points.  poor baby!!!

And ;you don't get to judge me, and I think pulling troops out is exactly the correct move.  Too bad you don't like it. poor baby. I believe in America.


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 283854


Welp, I guess the "Whistleblower" ploy was so good they had to milk that one for an extra week.  Now we've moved onto the new Leftist psych-ops ploy of claiming Trump "betrayed" the Kurds  (Tard Ploy #65) because he only hung in there three years longer than he wanted or should have.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 10, 2019)

Katniss said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 10, 2019)

trump is a souless coward.....


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 10, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Jc shares the same mental deficiency that trump has....called LoB....Lack of Brain...


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Explain to me how the Kurds were "risking their lives for the US just last week."

The US used surplus weapons, and used the CIA to train radical Islamists to create ISIS, so how were they ever a threat to us?  They were a policy tool to bring down Assad and give us an excuse to intervene.

Why do you post lies?


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Facts of the Matter:

If diplomacy was going to work it already would have worked.
That's a fine argument and as they always say:  "In an ideal world."  But that is essentially the same argument used to get us into Korea and Vietnam and look how those turned out.
This thing has just started and it ain't over until its over.
We are arguing in a vacuum.  Everyone is saying what Trump ought to have done or not done but the truth of it is, we don't know 1% of the picture that Trump sees.  If anyone here thinks they have the intelligence available to them and the "big picture" that the POTUS gets, they are just shitting themselves.
A week ago, everyone here was railing about how pointless it was that we were there and that we had no business even being there.
There's shit going on all over the world we could make better if only we had unlimited resources.
There are 957 other countries in this world ~ ~ ~ ~ they are all free to move in there, help the Kurds and keep Turkey out.  What's stopping them?
The UN will handle it.  Like they do everything else.
Syria is on the the other side of the world;  I have one interest in it, well, two, I like Syrian food and pipe smokers miss Syrian Latakia, a type of special tobacco they make.  But there is a substitute:  Cyprusian Latakia, not quite as good, but I can live with it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


The religious tolerance of the Kurds might have more to do with their anti religious communist leanings.

The Kurds never seemed particularly loyal to us.  Our interests in the region dovetailed.  The enemy of my enemy is my friend.   The Kurds are basically communists that advanced themselves by terrorism.   Even as they were fighting along side us they found enough energy to kill Turkish civilians.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You mean 3    And no respect for them?? I call that a good start for you


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah - that's a great position to take.  Let's not try and do better.  Let's just say we're justified because the other guy did it too.
> ...


Wasn't it GWB pulling troops out of Iraq?


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 10, 2019)

trump is a Slug.....


----------



## sartre play (Oct 10, 2019)

Kurds, modern western leaning, hard fighting, the women also. no ones perfect.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

JimH52 said:


> trump is a Slug.....


you give slugs a bad name


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Bin Laden risked his life fighting our enemies in the 80s. I dont hear you whining about Obama killing him.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 10, 2019)

What does this do to future American conflicts?

We were using the Kurds to do the on the ground fighting against ISIS
We told them we had their backs and would protect them. First chance he got, Trump abandoned them to the Turks and would not lift a finger

Who would trust the US in the future?


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## JimH52 (Oct 10, 2019)

edward37 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > trump is a Slug.....
> ...



My apologies to Slugs....worldwide....


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 10, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



"The Special Forces member said the Kurds have not left their positions guarding detainees. In fact, “they prevented a prison break last night without us," the military source on the front line said. “They are not abandoning our side [yet]."
Turkey's Syria invasion: Member of US Special Forces says, 'I am ashamed for the first time in my career'
Does that satisfy you, Little "Goose-stepping" Trumpster.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 283854
> ...


Yes, everyone is doing that, just because they want to go after Trump. And not at all because trump's behavior is despicable.

Goddamn dude, look at what Trump has done to your brain.  You are a caricature.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2019)

Flash said:


>


Of course, what people are objecting to is turning our backs on the Kurds to let them be massacred with about 12 hours notice.  Goddamn you people are morons.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 10, 2019)

The War on ISIS, the war that Trump claims he won.
8 Americans killed
11,600–12,500 Kurds killed
Draft Dodging Trump and those supporting Trumps betrayal of the Kurds, don't deserve to breath the same air as the Kurds.
But those who fought next to the Kurds have a much different opinion of the Kurds than Trump and his Little Trumpsters.
US soldier in Syria: 'I am ashamed for the first time in my career'


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 10, 2019)

Obama Betrays The Kurds.

Bush Betrays The Kurds.

[Bill Clinton’s] US abandoned us, say Kurds.

A People Betrayed: Twice Before, Washington Let Kurds Die to Promote Foreign Policy Designs. Now It’s The [George H.W.] Bush Administration Doing The Deed.

83


----------



## DOTR (Oct 10, 2019)

ekrem said:


> COMMITTEE ON ARMED SERVICES
> 
> UNITED STATES SENATE
> 
> ...



   Are we surprised the media and liberals are shilling for more war in the mess they left in Syria? Turkey isn’t attacking the Kurds. Nor did the Kurds ever fight for us.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You must be using Trump the great general military tactics. Crap. Who said attacking an ally Turkey? 
These Kurds sacrificed and helped us fight an enemy instead of American soldiers. 
Now we are abandoning them because Trump have a hotel in Istanbul. 

There is no way in hell that you can give me an honest or good reason why we are abandoning these Kurds..History will judge the ineptness of the POTUS. The whole world is watching why they are being murdered. Women, children and men. 
Think who are you supporting.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Sorry, but Trump is right....ONE young American life is worth more than a 1000 muslims that have been at war with each other for centuries....and withdrawing 150 of our military from the North is certainly not having us leave Syria.....I would have liked to have seen us leave a few HUNDRED anti-Aircraft missiles as Turkey might be a NATO member but I remember having them turn down our request to fly over Turkey in the Gulf War, so as far as I'm  concerned the Kurds could kill thousands of Turks and it would be a good day!



Wrong dude. 

We only have less than 100 special ops in Syria. Just sitting and having a good time. 
They are not getting or being attack because they are in Kurds territory. 

For you to support an atrocities happening right this second because of very bad policy by an idiot POTUS. It’s just unbelievable.

The end results of these....  massive refugees. Lots of them will end up here in US.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> We should have never been in the Middle East, period......for years, to have that position, one was called a traitor, a coward, aiding the terrorists -- "if we fight over them there, we don't have to fight them here!!"
> 
> For years, anyone talking about ending the wars and bringing the troops home were called cut and runners, deserters on the battlefield -- and most of the people who were saying that call themselves Trump supporters now....
> 
> Well welcome to the club, glad you folks are now on board with getting out of the Middle East....hope when a Dem is back in office, you don't change your mind....be consistent for once in your life



Another poorly informed trump supporter 

How can you say we are bringing 100 US troops from Syria?

When we just sent additional 200 US troops in Saudi on top of what are already in there.  
And the thousands of US forces deployed in carriers and battle ship in the area.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 10, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


>



Iran-Russia-Turkey agreed on writing new constitution for Syria through the Astana process and bringing the civil war to end.
A 150 member committee was selected by the 3 countries to write the new constitution with UN backing, which when finalized will lead to elections in Syria.
Committee will convene on 30 October.



> (...) Individual Kurdish representatives linked to the opposition are part of this committee, but the political representatives of the Syrian Kurdish fighting forces, the YPG, have been left out, an exclusion that has led to protests outside UN offices in Syria’s northern city of Qamishli.
> Assad said he was not prepared to see what he regards as separatists from the Kurdistan Workers party (PKK) – linked to the YPG – involved in the talks since he regarded them as a threat to Syria’s territorial integrity.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/10/russia-and-iran-reaction-to-syria-assault-likely-to-most-concern-erdogan-turkey



> On September 23, UN Secretary General Antonio Guterres announced the establishment of the Syrian Constitutional Committee, thanking Russia, Iran and Turkey for their efforts in this area and adding that the first session of the committee will take place within the next few weeks.


Astana guarantors, Small Group invited to Syria’s Constitutional Committee meeting

Your "allies" are out and are regarded as seperatists by Assad, terrorists by Turkey, and Russia and Iran likely see it they way as Assad.
Your "allies" are trying to carve a state out of Syria under the wings of Pentagon, which will never happen and hinders termination of the Syrian Civil War on which Iran, Russia and Turkey have agreed.

What are you trying to achieve in Syria going forward ?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Yes we do have business in that area. 

You must be stuck stupid with Vietnam because this is a different war.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 10, 2019)

*Syria says no dialogue with U.S.-backed Kurdish forces who 'betrayed' their country
*
DAMASCUS (Reuters) - Syria’s deputy foreign minister Faisal Maqdad on Thursday attacked U.S.-backed Kurdish led forces saying they had betrayed their country and accused them of a separatist agenda that gave Turkey a pretext to violate his country’s sovereignty.
Asked about whether Damascus should resume dialogue with the Kurdish-led forces that were facing a Turkish assault to oust them from northeast Syria, Maqdad said these “armed groups had betrayed their country and committed crimes against it.”
“We won’t accept any dialogue or talk with those who had become hostages to foreign forces ... There won’t be any foothold for the agents of Washington on Syrian territory,” Maqdad told reporters in his office in Damascus.

 [URL="https://www.reuters.com/article/us-syria-security-turkey-kurds/syria-says-no-dialogue-with-u-s-backed-kurdish-forces-who-betrayed-their-country-idUSKBN1WP2LN"]Syria says no dialogue with U.S.-backed Kurdish forces who 'betrayed' their country [/url]


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > It’s interesting that folks here think our troops have no business in Syria, yet some of y’all are cool either he idea of Trump sending Troops to protect Saudi from the scary boogeyman Iranians.
> ...



Sending troops to Saudi to babysit is that mean we did not sent troops to Middle East. You are confused.

You must be fascinated with Obama and Hillary. Both are now out of the picture.

We are talking about a garbage policy.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



There is no way in hell that you can tell us this is good Trump policy.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Fighting Turkey’s military might are no match for these Kurds. Oh they will fight alright that I can guarantee......... but they will get slaughtered.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 10, 2019)

"Hey, European Union! Pull yourself together," Erdogan said at a meeting of party supporters Thursday. "I repeat it: If you try to describe our operation as an invasion, we will do what's easy for us: we will open the doors and send 3.6 million refugees to you," he added, to rapturous applause.

https://www.voanews.com/usa/immigration/erdogan-plays-refugee-card-criticism-mounts-over-turkeys-kurdish-offensive"] Erdogan Plays Refugee Card as Criticism Mounts Over Turkey's Kurdish Offensive [/URL]


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Because leaving US troops of less than 100 in that area doesn’t hurt. They are not in danger. 

But abandoning the area for no good excuse is just a worthless garbage pile of cow dung policy.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I’ve been here for 4 years. For the first time I hate this but I agree with you.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I’ve got nothing against the Kurds, neither does President Trump.  This is about Turkey being run by thugs.  This exposes them for what they are, and highlights the fact they should be kicked out of NATO.

Clearly you want our soldiers used as human shields to protect Kurds, I do not.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Then what?  Will you support sanctions against Turkey?  Kicking them out of NATO?  War?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> I’ve got nothing against the Kurds, neither does President Trump.


Thank you Captain Obvious. We are all quite aware that he did this for personal gain, and his embarrassing nonsense about them not helping us in Normandy was just the first idiotic vomit that fizzled into his brain,no doubt fed to him by Erdogan.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


But his "wisdom" is "great" and "unmatched?"


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Wrong. 

They are in the area anyway. 
Leaving US troops in that area doesn’t hurt but abandoning the area ........ which results a loss of lives and murder, rapes and slaughters is a heck of a pay for these people. 

For fuck sake just admit it this is just a trump moronic policy. Trump will be judged by this...... At the same time I like it because this will be used against him during the election.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hawk. Sanctions against Turkey, kicking out of NATO and war? What the hell are you talking about? 

That is heck of a pay. To just leave less than 100 us troops in that area.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kurds did not help us in Normandy. Trump must be smoking weed.

Just imagine the fucking mentality of this moron POTUS....... Sickening.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So your answer is Turkey gets no punishment and isn’t held accountable for their own actions, but President Trump must pay and everything is his fault.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



This was a great move by the President.  He’s exposed what Turkey is really about, and got our troops out of harm’s way.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 10, 2019)

(...) It is now a known fact that the Kurecik Radar Station was established in 2012 to deter Iranian ballistic missile threats against Israel. In fact Kurecik, in tandem with its twin the US X-band station on Mount Keren in the Negev Desert, provide an unprecedented early warning capability for Israel, considering that mere minutes matter in an Iranian ballistic missile attack. Therefore Washington wouldn’t want to risk Israel’s security by provoking Turkey any further.

The US hesitation to slap sanctions on Turkey after the S400 hardware began to touch down in Ankara last week coincides with the Turkish foreign minister’s threat that such a move would result in closing both Incirlik and Kurecik.

Should Turkey be kicked out of NATO?

Turkey would close Kurecik, Incirlik.
Send 3.6 million Syrian refugees to EU.
Close Bosphorus access to the Black Sea for NATO ships.
Seek alliance with China, Russia.
Work together with Iran and Russia to evict the USA from the Middle East.

Good luck, maybe you should take the PKK to Texas and and declare it as their new state.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Kurds did not help us in Normandy. Trump must be smoking weed.
> 
> Just imagine the fucking mentality of this moron POTUS....... Sickening.


Are the Turks committing war crimes or not?


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> This was a great move by the President.  He’s exposed what Turkey is really about, and got our troops out of harm’s way.



You appear to be schizophrenic. Earler, you said...


theHawk said:


> OP is a complete lie.  Turkey is not “attacking the Kurds”.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > This was a great move by the President.  He’s exposed what Turkey is really about, and got our troops out of harm’s way.
> ...



Yes, before they attacked anyone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Kurds did not help us in Normandy. Trump must be smoking weed.
> 
> Just imagine the fucking mentality of this moron POTUS....... Sickening.


It was a reminder that Europe will take the brunt of Turkish punishment.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 10, 2019)

18 mins · 




About this website

CNN.COM

Trump denies knowing Giuliani associates, photos say otherwise - CNN Video


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 10, 2019)

ekrem said:


> *Syria says no dialogue with U.S.-backed Kurdish forces who 'betrayed' their country
> *
> DAMASCUS (Reuters) - Syria’s deputy foreign minister Faisal Maqdad on Thursday attacked U.S.-backed Kurdish led forces saying they had betrayed their country and accused them of a separatist agenda that gave Turkey a pretext to violate his country’s sovereignty.
> Asked about whether Damascus should resume dialogue with the Kurdish-led forces that were facing a Turkish assault to oust them from northeast Syria, Maqdad said these “armed groups had betrayed their country and committed crimes against it.”
> ...



Taking the side of the mass murder Assad.  Trumpeter never shock me how deparare and low they go.
Defying Assad is heroic, standing Assad is like siding with Satan.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



You got that wrong Hawk. Why don’t you watch where you drop those droppings? 

Trump is accountable for withdrawal of US troops which resulted atrocities....


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Very wrong hawk.this is very bad move. You can ask bunch of spineless GOPs blasting this lousy president.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Kurds did not help us in Normandy. Trump must be smoking weed.
> ...



We don’t know yet. But history will judge Trump. The whole world is watching your fake messiah.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



We don’t know yet?  LOL.  That was an awful lot of screaming and ranting over “not knowing yet”.  Funny how you won’t answer the question straight.  You’re nothing but a leftwing lunatic who could care less about the Kurds or Turks, you just need another reason to scream about President Trump like a little petulant child.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Oct 10, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



He have to bring them back so that we doesn't have to depend on the U.N. troops to protect our land.They may as well send the U.N. troops to Turkey. To confiscate their weapons. We need ours.


Breaking: “Steve Quayle UN Troop Information In America” | Christian Conservative Daily

UN Concentration Camps Program In America

U.S. Preparing For Something Huge As Executive Order Gives Power To UN Troops To Target Americans - Are Clergy Response Teams Being Activated?

https://www.quora.com/How-many-UN-troops-are-in-America


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You’re all over the place.  “You don’t know” if there are atrocities or not, you just know President Trump is to be held “accountable”, not the Turks.  You are fucking pathetic.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2019)

if there is or was any reason to DEMONSTRATE against Trump------in the past------
it was not clear to me.    NOW THERE IS----Now is the time for all good men (and women) to come to the aid of decency and make it clear that abandoning the Kurds
to the barbarism of  Erdogan is a VILE AND UNAMERICAN MOVE


----------



## Kilroy2 (Oct 10, 2019)

Trump politics

He criticizes China for their behavior in hong kong

He believes the Prince of SA when a man is murdered in their embassy 

He turns loose the Turks who have a long history of genocide against the Kurds. He literally took a  side and sold them out

He asks Ukranine for help

He ask Russia for help

Quote of the day " I would take political dirt on political rivals from a foreign country."


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


McConnell and Graham top the list


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


....that's exactly what they said about Vietnam--we have business there/we should be there--hahahhahahaah
YOU are a dumbass for repeating failed history
what business is that--dumbass??


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


You were right. There was political violence. The Bolsheviks ride again. (Btw, dunce, these aren't Bolsheviks. These are the (only) guys and that can save you from the  most vicious and depraved murderers in history.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


it's good Trump policy and good for the US
we are in HUGE debt--DUH!!!  stop wasting $$$ and lives for nothing


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 11, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


The reason we are in the "ME", Shlomo, is because we suffer the  misfortune of being run for the benefit of the Jews, which means, in fact, slaughter and mayhem from the neighbors of the most murderous and violent people to ever walk the earth.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


OMFG!!!!!
murder/rapes/ loss of lives goes on all over the world all the time!!!!!!!!
it's not our job to stop humans from being human--because you* CAN'T*

here is the critical point:
...foreign countries *cannot change* the cultures/politics of other countries--without TOTAL destruction/invasion such as Japan and Germany 1945..even then you don't change the culture
examples:
Afghanistan with first Britain, then Russia, and NOW the US!!!
Vietnam
most wars are not total wars
the Israeli-Arab conflict went on from 1948-past the 80s!!!!!!

we can't stay in these places forever


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

we pay mucho $$$$ to UN for NOTHING---stop wasting those $$$$$


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


there's your huge problem---we've been worried so much about the world the US has been getting fked---very stupid

there have been and always will be wars/conflicts/etc--you can't stop them......if you try to help one side, the other side hates you...etc ....who should we help??!!!


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Get thee behind me satan

There's a JEW behind every conspiracy

Short of a conspiracy theory? You can always blame the Jews | David Baddiel


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 11, 2019)

Katniss said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


_"doesn't understand our foreign policy"
_​Enlighten me. Why did we invade Iraq again?


----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't have links but have read it was the Syrian Kurds who opened fire first on the Turkish troops.
Not very smart.We have no business being there.


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Because Bush lied about weapons of mass destruction which triggered instability in that region.   There was no reason for the US to go into Iraq.  The administration viewed it as a low hanging fruit and a quick win to sell to the american people.

The US involvement in a number of countries has been a mistake but once you break it you buy it.  If we're going to go in somewhere and fuck it up then we have a responsibility to try and restabilize it.  That's common sense.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



We have to see the outcome. Trump has always been a "get the Troops out" guy by thought.  And I think that mostly revolves around boots on the ground, he seems like a guy OK with bombing or missiling the shit out of anyone that looks at us sideways.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



They would have been in danger if Turkey moved anyway, and it would also have created the chance of an international incident.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Kurshner?? and his wife Ivanka ??I agree


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



And if Turkey moved anyway and some of them died, you would have bitched and moaned about how Trump left out troops there to die.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Damn Ivanka and her husband


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 11, 2019)

Katniss said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...



This is not true, although watching too much MSM a decade or so ago you would have thought it was.

We did find WMD in Iraq. WMD Saddam had not declared.

https://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2014/10/16/new-york-times-reports-wmd-found-in-iraq

5000 chemical warheads were found scattered around Iraq. Maybe in your mind 5000 warheads was "nothing" but me that's very much "something."

Bush has long been vindicated for going into Iraq. Even the New York Slimes has admitted that. Now we just wait for the slow liberals to catch up.


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


But they weren't moving UNTIL Trump opened his yapper


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


Be very careful juice  I'm one of those violent people,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


turkey didn't move in, until Trump gave them the OK to move in....  turkey has not moved in the past several years, because they could not take chances that they would harm U S Troops


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Yes   and imho Trump is responsible for all the murder and mayhem there ......and all the republican dunces here bow their heads and ask for another


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


he is solely responsible, because he acted alone, and did not seek the advise of his advisors in his cabinet, or in the National Security agency/counsil, or Military intelligence, nor Military generals or Allied partners....


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Um he was elected to make tough decisions. He ran on getting us the fuck out of the ME. He's doing just that. Why are you libtards such warmongers? You were against the ME war when it was Bush and bitched for years about it, but when Obama gets us into Syria that's perfectly fine. Then Trump wants to start getting us the fuck out you bitch about that?

Do you want Americans to die in the ME or not? And by all means, nothing is stopping you from taking up arms and going fight with the Kurds. If you won't do it, then STFU.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Yes, because you have access to high level communications between world leaders.

There is a difference between what we know, and what happened.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So Trump gave an explicit "OK?"

Or they didn't move because the Kurd thing has been escalating where it has now gotten to a point they had to take action.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Amazing your concern for the Kurds has all of a sudden materialized because you think you can hurt Trump with it. 

Hack.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



According to the Press......

Rube.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Trump gave the OK, thru his announcement of pulling out, with absolutely no planned exit strategy or notice to military or allies, to prevent this from happening...

it was reckless and a dereliction of duty imo.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



So what was our original exit Strategy in Syria?

What is our overall end game with the Kurds and their desire for a State carved out of parts of 3 others?

Amazing that NOW you want an endgame....


----------



## Meathead (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Trump gave the OK, thru his announcement of pulling out, with absolutely no planned exit strategy or notice to military or allies, to prevent this from happening...
> 
> it was reckless and a dereliction of duty imo.


His exit strategy was to get the fuck out. Done.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 11, 2019)

Here's exit strategy: 
[


----------



## edward37 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Trump  like so many others he did it to  STABBED The Kurds in the back


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


it's amazing to me that you think this was all honky dory and done in a way that was in America's best national security interest!


----------



## pismoe (Oct 11, 2019)

Many people hear Kurds and they automatically think Good Kurds .    I don't really pay much attention to these  Kurds but from what I HEAR there are factions of GOOD Kurds and BAD Kurds .    And I HEAR that it is the BAD Kurds that are being killed by the Turks .   Who knows , I don't know so I will follow the lead of the TRUMP who I believe knows the difference between the Good and Bad Kurds Edward and others .


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

edward37 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And again, you only care now.

Do you support a Kurdish State, and the inevitable war that would be required to create it?

Should the US go to war against Syria, Turkey and Iraq to support the Kurds actual goal?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



It's unsurprising to me that people like you look at it through your TDS lenses.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 11, 2019)

Iraqi Christian Foundation on Twitter

Iraqi Christian Foundation - Serving Persecuted Christians in Middle East


----------



## ekrem (Oct 11, 2019)

World Council of Arameans [Syriacs] - Syrian Christians Proclaim “Trump is right on Syria!” YPG Kurds are responsible for escalation in Northeast Syria


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Dude - you need to come down from those high altitudes.  It's starting to affect you thinking reasonably.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> The War on ISIS, the war that Trump claims he won.
> 8 Americans killed
> 11,600–12,500 Kurds killed
> Draft Dodging Trump and those supporting Trumps betrayal of the Kurds, don't deserve to breath the same air as the Kurds.
> ...



History will record the day that trump turned his back on the Kurds as a dark day for the US.  It will take a long time before the US can be trusted as an Allie again.....

I have to wonder if the Turkish president didn't threaten the trump tower in an effort to get permission to attack the Kurds.  Let's face it....to trump...his personal wealth is more important than a few hundred innocent Kurd women and children....

trump has no honor....no morality....and obviously no conscious....


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Many people hear Kurds and they automatically think Good Kurds .    I don't really pay much attention to these  Kurds but from what I HEAR there are factions of GOOD Kurds and BAD Kurds .    And I HEAR that it is the BAD Kurds that are being killed by the Turks .   Who knows , I don't know so I will follow the lead of the TRUMP who I believe knows the difference between the Good and Bad Kurds Edward and others .



I'm going to take the word of the special forces on the ground working with the Kurds.  I'm pretty sure they will know who the good/bad Kurds are better than a man sitting in the oval office who hasn't taken the time to speak with his generals before making a decision that will cost lives.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 11, 2019)

chain of Command  and TRUMP is the Boss  while the Special Forces are the employees KNiss .


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> chain of Command  and TRUMP is the Boss  while the Special Forces are the employees KNiss .



Generally I wouldn't argue but sometimes we have to question authority when it's so blatantly questionable......

For me, this is one of those times.  For you, it's not.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 11, 2019)

and concerning Assumptions .    I don't believe that anyone on this board knows if the TRUMP speaks with his Generals or advisors KNiss .


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> and concerning Assumptions .    I don't believe that anyone on this board knows if the TRUMP speaks with his Generals or advisors KNiss .



True, but we do know he did not in this particular case.  (grin)


----------



## pismoe (Oct 11, 2019)

TRUMP is in charge of the whole wide world   .   We elected him because we trust him to make the correct decisions about the future of this Great Country the USA and da world eh .


----------



## Care4all (Oct 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> chain of Command  and TRUMP is the Boss  while the Special Forces are the employees KNiss .


tax payers are not paying the huge bucks for all of the advisors to trump, for him to not use them....

he is suppose to make well advised decisions in the best interest of our Nation, now and in the future.


----------



## Baron (Oct 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



Turkey fights PKK terrorists, where is the problem?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > chain of Command  and TRUMP is the Boss  while the Special Forces are the employees KNiss .
> ...


--------------------------------------   and as I said  in post number 434 .    I do not believe that anyone on this board KNOWS if the TRUMP speaks to his advisors or Generals . And even if he does speak with them , well as CiC Trump can ignore  their advice no matter what their advice is .    The TRUMP is da boss  Care4 .


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 11, 2019)

Care4all said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > chain of Command  and TRUMP is the Boss  while the Special Forces are the employees KNiss .
> ...



Why pay big salaries to top advisers if you have the man who says he knows more about "everything" than anyone else?


He knows more about campaign finance, but he has, on multiple occasion, broken campaign finance laws and even initiated a Conspiracy to do so.  That is answered by more than a slap on the wrist.  That is enforced as a crime by the FEC.

And if we actually had an Attorney General, instead of a trump stooge, the DOJ would agree with the FEC.....trump continually breaks campaign finance laws...


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> TRUMP is in charge of the whole wide world   .   We elected him because we trust him to make the correct decisions about the future of this Great Country the USA and da world eh .



God help the whole wide world.  (cheeky grin)


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 11, 2019)

Baron said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Trump Calls Turkey’s Syrian Offensive a ‘Bad Idea,’ but Opposes ‘Senseless Wars’

The next time we need an ally to do our fighting for us, they are going to have to say No.  The US is turning it's back on an ally that basically did the fighting against ISIS.  trump should be ashamed...but he isn't.  Narcissist, such as he is, have very little compassion or conscious.  Their interest is self centered.

trump only cares about himself, and if it does not harm him, his family.  He would gladly throw Junior. Jerrad, or Ivanka under the bus is it saved him or his bank account.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

Baron said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Turkey----DA VICTIM of Kurdish oppression !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 11, 2019)

It’s going to eventually come out that Erdogan blackmailed Trump with evidence that Trump gave intel to MbS about Khashoggi going to the Istanbul embassy.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Turkey is all that is holding a tsunami of Syrians from trampling Europe into a bloodbath.
> 
> If the Kurds cannot stop being terrorists Turkey will have to deal with them.  Unlike the USA, Turkey isn't going to let  their people get killed in the name of diversity.


Nonsense...Outside agitators are causing most of the chaos in Syria...All things being equal, it's more than safe to say that Assad and the Syrians would be very happy for all this bullshit to end.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



We do care for the Kurds that will be slaughtered caused by a petulant child potus.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



There will be. Just sit and watch.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Yet you are not saying about sending troops to Saudi. Today your messiah will send another 1,500 to Saudi on top of what are already there. 

If we don’t have business in Syria then we should not be acting like a super power. Then let China and Russia take over. Is that fair for you? If you know what you are talking about.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> if there is or was any reason to DEMONSTRATE against Trump------in the past------
> it was not clear to me.    NOW THERE IS----Now is the time for all good men (and women) to come to the aid of decency and make it clear that abandoning the Kurds
> to the barbarism of  Erdogan is a VILE AND UNAMERICAN MOVE



Agree 100%.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Oh lord. You have no fucking clue what you are talking about.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I support pulling troops out if and when for a good reason. So far the only reason that this lousy POTUS had come out was ..... They did not help us in Normandy. 

His own spineless GOPs headed by McConnell are even against this abandonment of an ally.


----------



## Baz Ares (Oct 11, 2019)

The Great Douche is doing all this to get the news to not focus on its impeachment and other crimes it does.

FYI:

MAGA DrumpF loses Tax Appeal 2-1 Must Turn Over 8 years of tax returns.  Will it go to SCOTUS?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



How? Can you enlighten me?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



These US troops are inside the Kurds territory. They’ve been there before even Trumpits became POTUS. 

How and why should they be in danger? There are no Turkey inside the Kurds territories. Or they will be eaten alive including the feathers.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Bullshit. Just admit it this is Trump total fuck up policy. 
Explain how we are getting fuck in Syria when we kick ass. We only have less than 100 special ops inside the Kurds territory having a good time. They are not in danger like Afghanistan. 

Obama sent special ops in Syria to fight the ISIS with the help of these Kurds. So stop making BULLSHIT.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



By withdrawing US a tiny forces from Kurd territories. Yes Trump gave the signal to endrogan.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Many people hear Kurds and they automatically think Good Kurds .    I don't really pay much attention to these  Kurds but from what I HEAR there are factions of GOOD Kurds and BAD Kurds .    And I HEAR that it is the BAD Kurds that are being killed by the Turks .   Who knows , I don't know so I will follow the lead of the TRUMP who I believe knows the difference between the Good and Bad Kurds Edward and others .



Trump said..... these Kurds did not help us in Normandy. Stick with that if that is okay with you.


----------



## Baron (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



Go to Turkey and see how the country suffers under Kurdish PKK plague


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Well....... there are millions of Kurds already imbedded in northern Syria. Where do you want them to go? More refugees to US?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



It’s not surprising that Trump supporters like you supports this kind of lousy policy. 
Maybe you should ask why Mattis resigned. Or ask why there are no single spineless GOPs supporting this troops withdrawal.  But there are several of them speaking against.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

Baron said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



My son was in Turkey and I have relatives thru marriage who were born in Turkey. 
The relatives, being jews---often had to seek refuge from Islamic filth in the
Kurdish hills.    I am old----but knew about the ARMENIAN genocide when I was about seven.    My mother told me.     I grew up in a very WASPY semi rural, suburban town where my friends had no idea.    Much later as a young professional,, an elderly lady came under my care-----my supervisor asked me
if I knew about the ARMENIAN GENOCIDE------I said "yes" and he was a bit
surprised.    The elderly lady saw the members of her whole family hacked
to death by TURKS -----they went door to door to slaughter whole families.  ----
Then there is history------in the course of the CRUSADES---there was one
NOTABLE moderate muslim leader-----SALADIN----in fact he was a berber---
aka  KURD.    Remember Saladin?    His personal physician was Maimonides. 
Who is PLAGUED over there?      BTW  Kurds are also oppressed in Iraq and Iran
and Syria.    Saddam murdered them wholesale with weapons of mass destruction that some jerks claim DID NOT EXIST.    Chlorine gas was a fave------it destroys
the delicate tissues of the lung that function to oxygenate blood-----children, typically die first in agony.   I support establishment of Kurdish homelands


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


hahahah I LOVE it----MAGA
duh--SArabia is an ally---Syria is not--duh


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


When was the Armenian genocide?  It was in 1915. That's a sneeze over 100 years ago.   It would be more than an elderly lady.  It would be someone from the Walking Dead.  But if she did remember people being hacked to death she would remember that it wasn't Turks.   In fact The Turkish Republic didn't exist so there were no Turks.   There was an Ottoman Empire that was smashed by the British.  It no longer exists.

Kurdish terrorist attacks on Turkish civillians started in 1974 when the Kurds formed the communist PKK
They have been engaging in urban warfare ever since.  They have been basically blaming Turkey for everything they have been doing.

The Kurds have several problems.  One is they aren't Armenians and cannot assume atrocity.  Two is all the people involved in the atrocity are gone and the country no longer exists.  Three is if the Kurds were ever entitled to sympathy they lost that entitlement when they started killing people to create a communist Kurdistan.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



wrong again.    The murderers were Turkish muslims-----Ask Robert Spencer----for that matter ---you could even ask the famous film director  ELIA KAZAN-------sheeesh you is dim.      IT MATTERS what the recognized STATE LINES WERE? 
OH gee-----lets pretend that the Kurds are literate enough to read MARX   
?COMMUNISTS?          ROFLMAO.    They are tribal mountain people


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

Katniss said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


saddam gassed his own people
hitler gassed his own people
saddam broke the cease fire agreement
hitler broke the Treaty of Versailles 
gerbreaks
saddam started TWO wars
hitler started one war 
they found 2 of the most notorious terrorists hiding in Iraq
Achille Lauro jackass:
CNN.com - U.S. captures mastermind of Achille Lauro hijacking - Apr. 16, 2003
Abu Musab al-Zarqawi - Wikipedia

PG2 was a ''continuation'' of PG1 because saddam violated a cease fire
do you know what a cease fire is??!!! and what happens when it is violated???!! 
the US had every right to go into Iraq in 1990 and in 2003


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> The Kurds have always been in danger, from Iraq, from Turkey, and from Syria. Their goal is to carve out their own country from parts of 3 others. Naturally this will cause issues with said original countries.
> 
> Trump hasn't gotten us out of anything there. he moved 50-100 troops 30km away from a border. We are still there, and still supporting the kurds in a large portion of Syria.
> 
> If Trump had kept the troops in the buffer area, you would have accused him of antagonizing Turkey.



The troops have been there for three years, when did I accuse Trump of doing that?  

He gave the green like for an Islamist Regime to attack our allies...  but being good little cultists, you are good with that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Kurds have a literacy rate around 70%.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


see my post # 465
also--Iraq hindered WMD inspectors--jesus f christ--that's more than enough reason to go back in


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2019)

martybegan said:


> No, you are suddenly caring about the Kurds because it makes Trump look bad.
> 
> Sad, actually.



What makes Trump look bad is what Trump does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> I like the idea of a Kurdish homeland (sheeeeesh---I am FORCED to agree with
> Joe----of all people) but the FACTS are that DA MUZZIES are against it----
> so there-------the kurds are up in them thar hills since the trash of Arabia
> spilled out and muddied up the whole middle east



Um... psst.  The Kurds are Muslims, too.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Armenian genocide was in 1915.  Turkey was not created until 1923.  Educate yourself look up the KKP and the PKK.   The Kurds are communist terrorists who have been killing Turks for decades.  It is high time the Turks fight back.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea of a Kurdish homeland (sheeeeesh---I am FORCED to agree with
> ...



yup-----sunni muslims


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Kurds are communist terrorists who have been killing Turks for decades.


Not all of them. Not even most.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds have always been in danger, from Iraq, from Turkey, and from Syria. Their goal is to carve out their own country from parts of 3 others. Naturally this will cause issues with said original countries.
> ...


.....and we gave the green light to hitler, the HUTUS, the Turks in 1915, Pol Pot, Idi Amin, the Serbs, etc....everything any country has ever done wrong, was INITIATED [ hahahahahahhaha ] by the US !!!!!! 
OMFG
and Trump caused Old Yeller to get Rabies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..I've got news for you, these conflicts have been going on since the beginning of humans


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

they said the Rwandan genocide was America's fault, also
EVERYTHING is our fault
ahahahahhahahahaha--BULLSHIT


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 11, 2019)

harmonica said:


> they said the Rwandan genocide was America's fault, also
> EVERYTHING is our fault
> ahahahahhahahahaha--BULLSHIT



not "FAULT" ----sometimes----"LET BE...."


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 11, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds have always been in danger, from Iraq, from Turkey, and from Syria. Their goal is to carve out their own country from parts of 3 others. Naturally this will cause issues with said original countries.
> ...


Maybe Joe you and others should go over there and fight with who you want with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....and we gave the green light to hitler, the HUTUS, the Turks in 1915, Pol Pot, Idi Amin, the Serbs, etc....everything any country has ever done wrong, was INITIATED [ hahahahahahhaha ] by the US !!!!!!
> OMFG
> and Trump caused Old Yeller to get Rabies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ..I've got news for you, these conflicts have been going on since the beginning of humans



True... they have.  Trump is only responsible for the ones on his watch. 

On his watch, he sold out the Kurds in favor of the Islamists in Ankara...


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 11, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Maybe Joe you and others should go over there and fight with who you want with.



Naw, dude, the idea is to STOP the fighting, not have a fight.  

Trump could have told Ergodan "YOu will not go into Syria.  If you do, we will retaliate against you economically, militarily and demand your expulsion from NATO." 

Good luck with that.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....and we gave the green light to hitler, the HUTUS, the Turks in 1915, Pol Pot, Idi Amin, the Serbs, etc....everything any country has ever done wrong, was INITIATED [ hahahahahahhaha ] by the US !!!!!!
> ...


..sure he did....all because he said the word ''their'', or ''it'' or anything ..it's ALL Trump's fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

harmonica said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Of course, Trump did hand the Kurds to Turkey. And nobody seems to know why. I have a guess.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 11, 2019)

Let's slow down and take a look at the people we all want to help. Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia
How many of the Kurds want to establish Kurdistan?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Let's slow down and take a look at the people we all want to help. Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia
> How many of the Kurds want to establish Kurdistan?


Not accurate. Not all Kurds in Syria and Iraq are in that party. Not even most. You probably should just stop talking.

Furthermore, they were our allies. All anyone is proposing to "help" them do is not get massacred by ISIS, Syria, Russia, and Turkey after losing 11,000 soldiers helping us defeat ISIS. So you sound stupid.


----------



## Katniss (Oct 11, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...



Are you cyber yelling at me?  hahahahahaha


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....and we gave the green light to hitler, the HUTUS, the Turks in 1915, Pol Pot, Idi Amin, the Serbs, etc....everything any country has ever done wrong, was INITIATED [ hahahahahahhaha ] by the US !!!!!!
> ...



Trump kept the Turkish border closed and saved Europe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump kept the Turkish border closed and saved Europe.


Cultist nonsense. Turkey is already saying they are going to flood europe with refugees.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Well according to trump. The Kurds did not help us in Normandy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Well according to trump. The Kurds did not help us in Normandy.


What a scumbag.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Trump supporters are very poorly informed Americans. Do you even understand what you are posting? 
Endrogan just blasted Trump threats. 

How about millions of Kurds becoming refugees? Some of those will end up here.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 11, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Well according to trump. The Kurds did not help us in Normandy.
> ...



Actually Trump is far worse than scumbag. It’s the shit inside the scumbag..


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Then it is up to us to stop them.  The alternative is to have communist Kurd terrorists wanting to turn us into Kurdistan.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 11, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Let's slow down and take a look at the people we all want to help. Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia
> ...




I would have to agree.  35 to 45 million Kurds spread out over those countries and its estimated there are 3,500 PKK fighters inside Turkey, that hardly designates the Kurdish population as terrorist or Communist. Problem is Erdogon is a real asshole, I believe he would kill any Kurd without checking if they were PKK, I'm sure he sees them as all the same. Hell, they even bombed U.S. soldiers today. I hate Communism with a passion, but that is no reason to hate these Kurdish people, I would calculate that they probably adopted Communism because of the fact that they were oppressed and probably not allowed to participate very well in whatever free markets their host countries run. Inside Turkey even speaking Kurdish or wearing those clothes would get them thrown in jail. 
I appreciate that Trump is not a Warhawk... as he has been previously accused. And I appreciate his overall goal to want to bring U.S. troops home, but I think he made a mistake in this instance. I notice we still keep a presence in Korea to keep the North and the South from tearing each other apart and I don't hear much noise about bringing home those 26K or so troops.  In the case of these Northern Syrian Kurds, I think we should have at the very least tried to hold Erdogon to an agreement not to attack those who were helping us...... before we left... or possibly even brought in some U.N. forces to replace us. Human shields are about all those guys are good for anyway.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2019)

Assad should be able to throw Isis out of Syria.  He's got the power to do it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 11, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Human shields are about all those guys are good for anyway


That's all they are supposed to be. 

Agreed on all, basically.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Oct 11, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Bet you didn't have a problem when Obama's pull out in Iraq left the Kurd's high and dry ?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 12, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...



idiotic.     I is old-------when I was 25 my Kurdish survivor of the genocide that you so love in 1915,   was old and dying of cardiac failure.      Have you not paid attention to your leader, ERDOGAN?-----he seeks to RE-ESTABLISH the filthy Islamic caliphate-----to wit---DA OTTOMAN EMPIRE.   --------did you pass high school plane geometry?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 12, 2019)

Kurds are commie pukes who train Antifa to come here and attack people engaging in free speech. The fact that the democrats are freaking should tell you something about who they are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

harmonica said:


> .sure he did....all because he said the word ''their'', or ''it'' or anything ..it's ALL Trump's fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Entirely.  Blood of our allies on Trump's hands.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Let's slow down and take a look at the people we all want to help. Kurdistan Workers' Party - Wikipedia
> How many of the Kurds want to establish Kurdistan?



Probably most of them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 12, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> Kurds are commie pukes who train Antifa to come here and attack people engaging in free speech. The fact that the democrats are freaking should tell you something about who they are.



So... the Kurds are training Antifa, who no doubt are also performing abortions for the porn industry....   

Ah, Koshie, you are such a fine mix of crazy.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


non-Trump supporters are very poorly informed Americans. Do you even understand what you are posting?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

Katniss said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


???..caps for emphasis only 
hahahahhahahahah


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

Katniss said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


..economically, maybe--not *politically* or socially connected


----------



## pknopp (Oct 12, 2019)

Flash said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > captkaos said:
> ...



 Removing a few handful is not going to really do much about that.


----------



## pknopp (Oct 12, 2019)

busybee01 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



 We have killed tens of thousands of innocent people. What does that make us?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

pknopp said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


not going to do much about what?


----------



## pknopp (Oct 12, 2019)

harmonica said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



 What did I reply to?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 12, 2019)

koshergrl said:


> Kurds are commie pukes who train Antifa to come here and attack people engaging in free speech. The fact that the democrats are freaking should tell you something about who they are.



K-girl-----you got a citation for your allegation against  DA KURDS? -------seems virtually impossible to me


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2019)

I think we should say F it................Kick Turkey out of NATO........kick their asses because they want a new Ottoman Empire...........Take the Straits to the Black Sea.............and stick a Christian flag over Constantinople.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



You are delusional supporting Trump scumbag policy.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Assad should be able to throw Isis out of Syria.  He's got the power to do it.



He can’t..... He didn’t...... Even with the help from your comrades.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Yes they are. 

It doesn’t matter what Trump is humping maybe it be a dog or a log ....... it’s human.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Assad should be able to throw Isis out of Syria.  He's got the power to do it.
> ...



That's because we interfered.  Shitstain obama agitated rebellion against Assad.  It seems that Assad protected Christians.  The shit couldn't have that.  Arab spring and all.  The shit created and armed isis.  Syria was supposed to be another Libya.

If we get out even now, Assad and loyal Syrians would get rid of the shitstain obama backed isis.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


you have a bad case of TDS...hahahhahahahahh


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


you are just delusional with TDS


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

> *Pentagon says US forces came under Turkish artillery fire in Syria *
> 
> Pentagon: US forces came under Turkish artillery fire in Syria  - CNNPolitics




Maybe Trump should tweet something. As clearly his 'wisdom' on the matter didn't amount to much.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Bullshit it was Obama’s effort and strategy and the coalition that eliminated the ISIS in Syria.
Your comrade was there for almost 2 years didn’t do shit. 

Enlighten me who are Obama’s ISIS?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Your fake messiah lies a lot then most of his followers here are doing just the same even though you they know his policies sucks. Still acceptable.

The other at Minneapolis rally he said...... there are no US soldiers in Syria. That fucker lied. You and the rest believe him.,


----------



## Politicallyinsane (Oct 12, 2019)

Turkey should be kicked out of nato. They're war criminals.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Bullshit it was Obama’s effort and strategy and the coalition that eliminated the ISIS in Syria.
> Your comrade was there for almost 2 years didn’t do shit.
> 
> Enlighten me who are Obama’s ISIS?


The "rebels"  (media code word for muslim terrorists) that Obama was running guns to out of Benghazi and the people
he bombed and attacked Libya for (committing many war crimes) when he illegally deposed Qadaffi. 
We came, we saw, we killed. Remember that?


----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2019)

Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
They supported their own needs/desires using US aid to gain their goals.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit it was Obama’s effort and strategy and the coalition that eliminated the ISIS in Syria.
> ...



That is the wrong answer. 

You may want to direct that to trump supporters.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

longknife said:


> Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
> They supported their own needs/desires using US aid to gain their goals.



They were the front line fighting the ISIS in Syria and lots of them died. Instead of US soldiers. Means they save lots of US soldiers. 
ISIS dug lots of caves and tunnels and buildings with boooooby traps. So we used these Kurds to go in first. 

How the hell you can make a comments like that????
What the fuck do you know anyway?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
> ...


How many American civilians live in Syria..?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 12, 2019)

Vastator said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Why is that matter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vastator (Oct 12, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Do you English?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Assad should be able to throw Isis out of Syria.  He's got the power to do it.
> ...



does he want to?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2019)

longknife said:


> Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
> They supported their own needs/desires using US aid to gain their goals.



yeah?   so?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


you are insane--going apeshit 
no need to use the F word except if you have TDS/hate/crazy


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2019)

the  "communist"  slander upon the Kurds is just that-----a LIBEL. 
It is used as a meme to alienate   DA WEST. ----created by the
usual suspects by Baathist pigs------who BTW  are  NATIONAL 
ARABIAN SOCIALISTS   (aka Nazis)


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Trump is a lying fucking bastard plain and simple. His disgusting Minneapolis rally with full of insults like a tug. 
Then his supporters cheers. 

You know kids are watching these dumb fuck.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Typdicatlover...... I’m still waiting. I know you are a liar like lots of Trump supporters.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


hahhahahah--great posts!! very funny using that language 
hahahahahhahahhahaha


> lying fucking bastard


please keep us entertained with stuff like that


----------



## harmonica (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Waiting for what, me to pay attention to you?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 13, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
> ...


We have no reason to save them from a Turkish retaliation from a circumstance they brought on themselves.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Read my post #518. Don’t stare at it. 

Enlighten me who are Obama’s ISIS?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I understand truth hurts.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


hahhahahahahhahahahah
you don't post truth, you post your OPINION


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 13, 2019)

longknife said:


> Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
> They supported their own needs/desires using US aid to gain their goals.


Yes, that is how alliances work: Both countries getting something in their interest.


----------



## jillian (Oct 13, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’



The trumpscum don’t care what they do or how treasonous Donald helps Russia


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 13, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We have no reason to save them from a Turkish retaliation from a circumstance they brought on themselves.


Funny, everyone not in the trump cult seems to have no problem thinking of several reasons. I wonder what is causing this disparity between smart and stupid?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



"they brought on themselves...."    ?????     You remind me of Father Charles Coughlin


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2019)

Third Party said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...


Trump Pride in betraying our allies.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 13, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit it was Obama’s effort and strategy and the coalition that eliminated the ISIS in Syria.
> ...


Benghazi, huh.....maybe there should be an investigation or two...or three...or....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 13, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yes terrorists usually bring punishment on themselves.  Do you think terrorists should just be allowed to continue unopposed?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 13, 2019)

jillian said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...


Better to help Russia than help democrats.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 13, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Benghazi, huh.....maybe there should be an investigation or two...or three...or....


IN CASE YOU MISSED IT-Smoking Gun Obama/Clinton Docs Tie Benghazi Weapons to Syria Mess - Judicial Watch
Already done all that.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 13, 2019)

All of these anti-Trumpers commenting on the Kurds in reality know Jack-shit about them!
Quick.....go run to Google and educate yourselves!!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...



See what I mean. You are a Russian. No wonder.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



the TERRORISTS  are the turks----not the Kurds.   The Kurds have been oppressed for centuries.   Living in DA HILLS is what people do in arab/muzzie
invaded lands------they have been doing so for CENTURIES---in Turkey, Iraq,
Syria and Iran------even a few in Yemen.     The "terrorism"  of the Kurds is that
they cling to bits and pieces of their own ancestral identity-----just bits and pieces---
most of them have actually succumbed to the filth of islam as a "religion"


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> All of these anti-Trumpers commenting on the Kurds in reality know Jack-shit about them!
> Quick.....go run to Google and educate yourselves!!



We cannot find a good reason why Trump abandoned an ally that helped us defeat the ISIS. 

Are you a Russian too??


----------



## pknopp (Oct 13, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Kurds NEVER "supported the US!"
> ...



 What did we get?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 13, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> most of them have actually succumbed to the filth of islam as a "religion"


Well sure. As would anyone brainwashed as a child.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > All of these anti-Trumpers commenting on the Kurds in reality know Jack-shit about them!
> ...



When most Americans heard the word Kurds, the first thing they thought of was cheese.
Still, most have no idea who they are. But many do know that it is fashionable to be outraged at what is happening to a section of them in Syria when attending liberal and/or neocon cocktail parties.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Oct 13, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> the TERRORISTS are the turks----not the Kurds. The Kurds have been oppressed for centuries. Living in DA HILLS is what people do in arab/muzzie
> invaded lands------they have been doing so for CENTURIES---in Turkey, Iraq,
> Syria and Iran------even a few in Yemen. The "terrorism" of the Kurds is that
> they cling to bits and pieces of their own ancestral identity-----just bits and pieces---
> most of them have actually succumbed to the filth of islam as a "religion"


Seems like many of them have succumbed to the religion of Marxist communism too.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



In short you are just another Trump poorly supporter.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 13, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Please do show us on a map where the Kurds have a sovereign nation with well demarcated borders.
Didn't think U could......


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 13, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



Why should I educate you? Go get yourself updated with Hannity.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Joe you and others should go over there and fight with who you want with.
> ...



What happened to “we lose Iraq and Turkey as partners” if we take the Kurd’s side?

Obungles leaves the Kurds out to dry




JoeB131 said:


> Arm the Kurds, and we lose Iraq and Turkey as partners. They throw in with the Iranians, the Kurds get crushed and then our position in the region is weaker.
> 
> Did you think this through any further than "Obama Bad"?



Did you think this through any further than “Orange Man Bad”?


----------



## theHawk (Oct 13, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....and we gave the green light to hitler, the HUTUS, the Turks in 1915, Pol Pot, Idi Amin, the Serbs, etc....everything any country has ever done wrong, was INITIATED [ hahahahahahhaha ] by the US !!!!!!
> ...




Oops:



JoeB131 said:


> Because the Kurds are terrorists who would cause a civil war in Turkey if left to their own devices.



Obungles leaves the Kurds out to dry


----------



## theHawk (Oct 13, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > the TERRORISTS are the turks----not the Kurds. The Kurds have been oppressed for centuries. Living in DA HILLS is what people do in arab/muzzie
> ...




CommieJoe has testified to that:



JoeB131 said:


> You do realize that the PKK - the Kurdish Nationalist Party - are a bunch of communists, right?



Obungles leaves the Kurds out to dry


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 14, 2019)

Congrats Trump. You saved your Turkish hotels by a troop withdrawal from Syria. And you suggested to the Kurds to leave their homelands too. Sometimes the USA is still able to baffle me.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



for the record------Russia supports    BAATHIST PIMP AND WHORE regimes for
more than 70 years.    ---------THEY ARE SOCIALIST-------ARAB NATIONALIST 
SOCIALIST--------pinning  "Marxism" on the kurds is a silly libel


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2019)

I would be delighted to trade the muslims of the USA for Kurds------and let the NON-KURD muslims-----go back to their shit-holes


----------



## harmonica (Oct 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Congrats Trump. You saved your Turkish hotels by a troop withdrawal from Syria. And you suggested to the Kurds to leave their homelands too. Sometimes the USA is still able to baffle me.


MAGA--I love it when he does that


----------



## harmonica (Oct 14, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > All of these anti-Trumpers commenting on the Kurds in reality know Jack-shit about them!
> ...


saving American lives and $$$$--very good reasons


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Trump. You saved your Turkish hotels by a troop withdrawal from Syria. And you suggested to the Kurds to leave their homelands too. Sometimes the USA is still able to baffle me.
> ...



Strange use of the word "love". What exactly do you love in this context? Holidays in Turkey? Sun baths in Syria?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 14, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I love Trump pissing everyone off--especially the leftists hypocrite jackasses


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> I love Trump pissing everyone off--


How proud you must be of this embarraasing behavior on your part.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



How sad is that for you to say that. 

There are spineless GOPs speaking against your fake messiah. I can assure you that there are hundreds of them against Trumpy. They just can’t say anything because they are scared. 

Trump will pay dearly for this atrocities with blood in his hands. Now he is threatening Turkey with sanctions. 

Do you honestly think Endrogan will listen to that now? 
Does this make sense to you?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



What American lives? Does it looks like the 50 US special ops are in danger inside the Kurds territories? 

You must be a Russian.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 14, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Pentagon Identifies U.S. Soldier Killed in Syria as 36-Year-Old Texas Resident
BOOM BABY!!!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 14, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I love THAT, also.....hahhahahahahahahah
pissing you people off over insignificant crap 
hahahahahhaaha


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Trump. You saved your Turkish hotels by a troop withdrawal from Syria. And you suggested to the Kurds to leave their homelands too. Sometimes the USA is still able to baffle me.
> ...



Explain to us with his worthless foreign policies are in disarray or disaster. 
How is that MAGA played out? 


Right now we are still waiting when that MAGA starts here at home.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Good I’m honored that you like it. Because that is the reality. 

No I’m not piss at all. I’m just trying to show dumb and ignorant people the reality.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## charwin95 (Oct 14, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



BOOM KALA  KALA BOOM  KALA KALA. 

Are you paying attention? 
1. March 2018 when Dunbar was killed was at close to the end of Kurdish fighting the ISIS in that area. 

2. The very big reason there are ONLY 50 US soldiers left in the buffer zone because it’s very peaceful now.  But not  anymore. 

3. Manbij at that time was not 100% secured. 

4. I regularly deal with veterans and active US soldiers here at home where I get my updates. Soldiers like Dunbar who was deployed several times. Become very reckless, very confident and tough. No US soldiers should die of road side bombing especially in that area with the Kurds. You just have the Kurds drive or walk ahead of you.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 14, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


You checkmated your party's former arguments;
1)your party rejected helping the Kurds during the Genocide of Kurds by Saddam by rejecting that as one of the reasons to go into Iraq.
2)YOU LACK INFO ON THE SUBJECT THANKS TO YOUR MSM SOURCES NEGLECT TO SHARE THE FULL PICTURE, BUT if you are displacing Turkey's blame to our president, then you have to go back to Obama who did nothing regarding Erdogan & refused to help the Turkish coup against him, but Obama had no problem instigating and contributing to a coup on his own country and President of the U.S.-go figure!
 BUSTED BY YOUR OWN ARGUMENTS!

THAT BEING SAID I WARNED YOU GUYS ABOUT ERDOGAN and the little known Jewish law not to listen to political prisoners or give or allow  them positions of power (because through history those type of people has thw most vicious heartless affects on humanity by and through their attrocities.
Reminder repost (laws matter, they are there to save you from yourselves not hinder or control you):

The Dead Sea Scrolls
(4Q266 -7 fr 5) warned us of a rule they had back then about not listening to leaders/teachers who had been politically imprisoned as we see why through history, if only we had obeyed the simple rule.
List of Political prisoners who came out with a lust for blood and hate for humanity as they turned into psychopathic murderers who caused attrocities and were the cause of wars and more murders:
Paul of Tarsus(who was not Saul/he was created from many figures),
 Julius Caesar, Napoleon, Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, Saddam, Arafat, Zarquawi, Turkey's tyrant Erdogan and I think that Islamic radical guy in Africa Mokhtar Belmokhtar who started many wars and attrocities there (the guy with one eye) might have been a political prisoner, he seems hell bent on that subject himself regarding radicals imprisoned and  breaking them out of prisons or he broke out of prison.
All political prisoners before they massacred.

Idi Amin might be another qualifying for that list: he had similarities to Saddam: Deserted by his father at an early age, he was brought up by his mother like Saddam and came from a small Islamic tribe.
President Obote put Amin under house arrest so technically he was also a political prisoner before he declared himself president and did a number on the people mainly ' hunting down Obote's supporters' much like Saddam hunted down kurds and Shiites, & his opposition supporters.
Thunderbirds comments Busted!
The greatest murderers were not Jewish, they were political prisoners and Judaism tried to save us while the church supressed those rules allowed the sins to flourish and they influenced many of those attrocities s8nce the Nazis learned their hate from the synods and mimicked them as did the Jihadist who learned them from the nazis.  Thunderbird =epic fail!

Yeshu, Yehuda, Theudas all making up the image of Jesus were all political prisoners.
The created image myth of Jesus caused over thousands of wars and over 50 million murders in his new  icon name.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 14, 2019)

B. Kidd said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



BS   ^^^    americans at neocon cocktail parties have no interest in DA KURDS either ----no more than they have with illiterates living in appalachia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2019)

*Tulsi Gabbard - Anamosa, Iowa - "Trump lied to Kurds" - Oct 9, 2019*

**


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Go to a psychologist and try to find out what's wrong with you.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 15, 2019)

HaShev said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



You Little Goose-stepping  Trumpsters have a brain the size of a pea.

Donald Trump Job Approval by Party Identification
* 
 Republicans 87%* 
*Independents* 36%
*Democrats 5%
Sept 16-30* *2019*
Presidential Approval Ratings -- Donald Trump

"You checkmated your party's former arguments"
1)your party rejected helping the Kurds during the Genocide of Kurds by Saddam by rejecting that as one of the reasons to go into Iraq." -HaShev

It's not just Democrats who have a big problem with Trump. The above poll was in late September.  I'm sure Independents approval will drop even more after Dotart's betraying the Kurds, let alone Ukraine-gate.
Independents are a larger voting bloc than the GOP or the Dems. Indies are pragmatic thinkers, not gullible small thinkers, like yourself.
Just because one is to the left of you and don't kiss Trump's enormous ass, doesn't make them a Democrats/liberal. But your closed-mind  can' just comprehend that.
Thus, you wasted a lot of space spewing out your goose-stepping ignorant talking point, to the wrong demographic voter.* *


----------



## HaShev (Oct 15, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


That had nothing to do qith the Kurds issue and if you were intellectually honest and concerned, you would have inquisitively asked about the full scope of the Turkey Kurd issue that the MSM is leaving out context of.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


hahahhahahahaha
I'm laughing
hahahahhhahha


----------



## harmonica (Oct 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


'''VERY"""   peaceful--then why have soldiers there????!!!!!


----------



## harmonica (Oct 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


the reality is you don't know the reality of history 
we never should've been there in the first place


----------



## harmonica (Oct 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I'm loving the MAGA
by getting troops out of there is MAGA


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Aha - you are laughing.


PS: Don't forget to make a roof over the madhouse USA.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



You are very dishonest and ignorant dude. Go get yourself updated before coming here.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Nope. Your inept POTUS is getting blasted all over the place. Now he is sending his VP and Pompeo to Turkey to beg Endrogan to stop. 

At the same time the Russian are rolling in where US troops was staying taking over US role as peace keeper ( I think). 
You are just as dumb as your president. 

That MAGA is in big dodo.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Lmfao


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Fuck The Kurds.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 15, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Really? We were there to fight ISIS. 

You don’t know shit dude.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Why should I care about the commie Kurds?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 15, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Fuck The Kurds.



Better yet, go fuck yourself,


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck The Kurds.
> ...


Fuck you. And the Kurds. Lol


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 15, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Fuck The Kurds.



Take your meds and go to bed.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> SomeDudeUDunno said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck The Kurds.
> ...


I don't take meds or suffer from a mental illness...libs do.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Scientific fact....most leftists are mental cases.

Also a fact: Fuck The Kurds


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Kurds suck. No military support for commie revolutions.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Fuck the PKK...let Turkey kill them.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Death To Commies


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > I love Trump pissing everyone off--
> ...


Shut up, faggot.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 15, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Stfu Charmin


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


Grab a gun and go help them, brave boy. 

Why do you want the US military to manipulate and conquer indigenous peoples in a Third World country?


----------



## harmonica (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


let's send troops EVERYWHERE !!
I guess that would make you happy


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No, you complain about this because you think it hurts Trump, and that's the only reason.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



By some mortar shell landing on american troops in the vicinity of Kurdish rebels/troops/whatevers.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



There is no such thing as "kurdish territory". It is still soverign Syrian territory. 

Please educate yourself on the situation before talking about it. The Kurds are split between Turkey, Syria and Iraq. Turkey's issue is the Syrian Kurds are working with the Turkish Kurds, some of whom Turkey consider terrorists, because of their demand of a Kurdish state, made from the three above existing States, and their willingness to use force to get it.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Actually Edgrogan told Trump they were going to cross the Border.

Did you want Trump to keep US forces there and put them in harms way? or maybe threaten Turkey with war if they decided to move?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds have always been in danger, from Iraq, from Turkey, and from Syria. Their goal is to carve out their own country from parts of 3 others. Naturally this will cause issues with said original countries.
> ...



You would have if he would have kept them there. Its all about TDS with you. 

More tea leaf reading by our resident twat.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are suddenly caring about the Kurds because it makes Trump look bad.
> ...



I notice you didn't really defend yourself against my accusation, fucktard.


----------



## justoffal (Oct 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



This is why I always refer to Hitler as an Uber leftist to Stalin as an Uber leftist and to Mao as an Uber leftist.

Though all of them Rose to power on a national populist platform ultimately they became coercive in their thoughts and actions and sought to expand their power by force not necessarily limited to their national boundaries.

Jo


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Since when is the leader of Turkey more powerful and stronger than the President of the United States?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



He's not. So what you are saying is Trump should have threatened military retaliation if Turkey crossed the Syrian border?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


No silly willy....  it's called diplomacy, while carrying a big stick....

He should have sought advice from his experienced diplomatic and military advisors from his top 5 or 10 and with our allied partners, don't ya think?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------    who knows , he MAY have sought advice from his Advisors .   Then again all these 'allies' , why complicate things .     USA is a Sovereign Nation  'Care4 .


----------



## Third Party (Oct 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


How many Kurds carried American flags? I read they are Communists-and we should help them? Spill our blood-no thanks.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 16, 2019)

Interesting to note: Dems prior administration argued to trust Iran a sworn enemy who was never trustworthy during it's deal, but now blasts this administration for trusting a Nato allyTurkey who was reliable before now.  DEMS NEED TO STOP FLIP FLOPPING TO WHATEVER FITS THEIR POLITICAL TACTICAL NARRATIVE, THIS is why the avg citizen hates politicians, they notice the double standard and phoney positions.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

harmonica said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



We are already doing that. Ignorant dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > SomeDudeUDunno said:
> ...



Oh I’m sorry if I said meds.

I mean to say go take your meth.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> Scientific fact....most leftists are mental cases.
> 
> Also a fact: Fuck The Kurds



High on meth? You got that backwards.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I understand truth hurts.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



We’ve been doing that for decades asshole. Till your inept POTUS made is impotent. 

Since you don’t have a clue. The Kurds  helped us fight the ISIS that Trump claimed victory.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Complaining? The Kurds helped us fight the ISIS then this lousy POTUS abandoned them with no good explanation. They are getting slaughtered creating millions of people getting misplaced becoming refugees. 

Fuck Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Wrong. Try again. 
You are a Trump supporter. 
What do you know anyway?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Educate myself? I can assure you 100% I know far far more knowledgeable than you about Middle East. 
The only other member that is better informed then me in this site is irosie. 

So don’t educate me about the Kurds. Don’t give me that bullshit about territory. 

And it doesn’t matter. Kurds was our close ally in that area till your inept POTUS steps in. Now this moron is coming out with lots of excuses because he is getting beaten all over the place.
Now he sent his VP and SOS to beg Endrogan for ceasefire. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



1. Actually the right word is..... Trump gave Endrogan the go signal to invade the Kurds to be slaughtered. 

2. That is very dumb. If he didn’t give Endrogan the go ahead. We would not be discussing this garbage Trump foreign policy. People would not be misplaced and slaughtered.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Wrong. Trump doesn’t have to say or do anything.  He could have just leave everything as it is. Leaving 50 US troops in there playing soccer. 

And you wouldn’t be defending the atrocities that is happening right now.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I doubt it. You are saying the rest of Trump cabinets are inept as the POTUS.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And how do you know he didn't?

Oh right, leaks to news agencies that hate his guts.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



They have been getting killed for decades now, in three different countries. 

Should we force Turkey, Iraq and Syria to give them their own country like they want?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What a fucking arrogant ignorant prick you are.

Not wrong, you are just to stupid to have an actual debate with.

FOAD.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



And yet you still spout ignorance over the actual situation with the Kurds. 

"beg" is your ill gotten opinion. 

FOAD


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Where is the evidence of this "slaughter"?

Are you accusing Turkey, a fellow NATO member of war crimes? if so you better be specific.

Also, FOAD


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



No, if he left them there and Turkey went in anyway you would be bitching about how Trump left US Troops out there to die.

You would find something to bitch about Trump because you are a deranged TDS suffering oxygen thief.

FOAD


----------



## Skylar (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Doesn't look like Trump's tweet nor his 'wisdom' did much to dissaude the turks.

And if the Turks are abiding the restrictions you insisted they were under.......why the new sanctions?

I mean who could have seen this coming.....beyond essentially everyone?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Again, what was your solution to the issue?

Turkey wanted to go across the border, and it appeared our 50 or so troops in the area wasn't going to work as a tripwire anymore.

So we attack Turkey, a fellow NATO member?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Mattis even resign for not consulting about Syria. 

I doubt it. If he did. Do you honestly believe they will tell him to abandon an ally that played a very important role of eliminating ISIS in that area? 

No idiots will tell him that. At the same time your dude claimed the victory against ISIS.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



NOT abandoning our long time allies and the folks guarding the ISIS prisoners we said 'we' captured? 

Some planning for the predictable and inevitable consequences that everyone with two brain cells to rub together saw coming? But the president had to have explained to him Monday morning.



> Turkey wanted to go across the border, and it appeared our 50 or so troops in the area wasn't going to work as a tripwire anymore.
> 
> So we attack Turkey, a fellow NATO member?



You were the one telling us how they only wanted a buffer zone to stop kurdish incursion. And that our planes would prevent them from doing anything more.

_How'd that work out again? _

Trump's 'plan' on the matter was a simpleton's gambit, with no planning, shit execution, and no teeth. And predictably had the poor outcome predicted by everyone from Mattis to Graham to McConnell.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



No. Trump can just leave as it is with only 50 US troops in there..And you would not be defending Trump ineptness.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Have the Turks gone past the buffer zone? 

Again, should we threaten to attack Turkey, now or later?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So you wanted Trump to risk US Troops against the forces of a NATO ally.

If he did that you would have bitched about THAT.

TDS in full effect.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



And you try to make your self bigger by getting someone to speak for you. 

I will not even click or listen to that garbage.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No, I am making fun of your rambling incoherent response.

It's also one of the best clips from Billy Madison, I suggest you watch it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Tulsi Gabbard - Anamosa, Iowa - "Trump lied to Kurds" - Oct 9, 2019*
> 
> **


I'm not sure what Tulsi is complaining about ,there. She announced to the world last night that she is prefectly fine with Trump abandoning the Kurds.


----------



## DGS49 (Oct 16, 2019)

Note on the title of this thread:  No Kurds ever risked or gave their lives "for the U.S."

This is total horseshit.

The U.S. has no dog in this fight.  We are there ENTIRELY in our role as the World's Police Force.

The Kurds are fighting to advance their own interests, and it just so happened that for a moment in time, their interests and our objectives were in alignment.  They may still be, but we now have a President who is trying to get us out of endless wars where our own interests are vague-to-non-existent.

Bravo.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Wrong again. 

If coward Trump did not give a go signal for Endrogan to invade the Kurds. US troops would never be at risk. 

TDS just wondering how is that apply to me because you are trying to defend a plain stupid foreign policy. A clear Trump Dumb Stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> Note on the title of this thread: No Kurds ever risked or gave their lives "for the U.S."


They of course did, as the main reason we allied with them to fight ISIS, causing the Kurds 31,000+ casualties, was to prevent future attacks on our homeland.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Making fun? I’m kicking your silly ass trying to defend a dumb POTUS. 

Then you got nothing left. Sending me a clip which is just a waste of bandwidth. I will not waste any of time watching it.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The Turks wanted to go in anyway. Their claim is that the Syrian Kurds are in league with a Kurdish resistance that Turkey AND the US have declared a Terrorist group.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The only thing you are kicking are your own teeth in your own fool mouth that is right below your vacant eyes and empty head.

Run away little girl, run away.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Did the NATO ally go to NATO and tell them what he planned to do?  And why in the heck would going in to Syria to set up this buffer zone be okay?  Should he have used his own land to set up a buffer zone instead of another's country?

WHY are you defending this...?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Since when has anyone been concerned with the territorial integrity of Syria over the past 5 years or so?

Israel did a buffer zone in Lebanon for reasons similar to this. 

The idea is to get Turkish territory out of range of the fighting.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’




A promise is a promise. I don't care about the Kurds. They are just another terrorist group. My thing is that it was under 50 troops pulled out. If Trump meant what he said then he would pull all the troops out of Afghanistan.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


nothing new huh?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Because it's their fight not ours.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




In other words you wanted President Trump to use those 50 soldiers as human shields after he got wind that Turkey is going to attack the Kurds.

Then you would had just blamed the President for leaving our troops in harm’s way and letting them die.

You’re so transparent.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



there are ALSO kurds in Iran.  ----I believe at the western border IN THEM THAR HILLS


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Oh, so you support the invasion of Iran.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Note on the title of this thread: No Kurds ever risked or gave their lives "for the U.S."
> ...


You Leftards are such pathetic warmongers. You go fight for them. Get off your fat ass.


----------



## MAGAman (Oct 16, 2019)

*



			Turkey is attacking the Kurds, who were risking their lives for the US just last week..
		
Click to expand...

*I'm against the pullout, but you're a complete ignoramus  if you think the Kurds were fighting to protect the US.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


We were not doing the fighting, we had the Kurds do the fighting towards ISIS, they lost over 10,000 men, we were simply training them and arming them in their fight of ISIS.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



You just goose-step to anything Trumps says and does, no matter how immoral and you do it consistently.
Those who fought with the Kurds, have a totally different opinion than Little Trumpster goose-steppers.
‘*I can’t even look at the atrocities’: U.S. troops say Trump’s Syria withdrawal betrayed an ally *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...79b600-eeca-11e9-b648-76bcf86eb67e_story.html
*US troops express anger at Trump's Syria policy: 'We betrayed' the Kurds*
Trump's Syria policy: US troops express anger at refusal to support Kurds - CNNPolitics
*Pullback Leaves Green Berets Feeling ‘Ashamed,’ and Kurdish Allies Describing ‘Betrayal’*
Pullback Leaves Green Berets Feeling ‘Ashamed,’ and Kurdish Allies Describing ‘Betrayal’
*'ISIS 2.0': GOP Congressman, Former Green Beret, Blasts Trump's US Troop Withdrawal from Syria*
GOP Congressman, former Green Beret, blasts Trump's US toop withdrawal from Syria, says it will create "ISIS 2.0"
*US soldier on front lines in Syria tells Fox reporter, ‘I am ashamed for the first time in my career'*
US soldier on front lines in Syria tells Fox reporter, ‘I am ashamed for the first time in my career'
You prefer to blindly follow a man when given the opportunity to fight for his country, but decided instead to away, over those who stepped up for the United States*. *That says a lot about your devotion to Trump over country and you do it every single time.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > *Tulsi Gabbard - Anamosa, Iowa - "Trump lied to Kurds" - Oct 9, 2019*
> ...


I don't remember her saying that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Really pisses you freaks off that Trump is getting us out of Obama’s endless wars.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

theHawk said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



These 50 US soldiers are playing soccer with the Kurds. So what is in harms way are you talking about? 

These soldiers are not going home. They are stationed somewhere else in Syria. 

Right this second VP and Pompeo just arrived in Turkey to beg Endrogan for cease fire to stop the attacks. 
Does this make sense to you? 

At the same time he just had a news conference with Italian president. In that press conference. Undermining and trash the effort of VP and Pompeo. 
Does that make sense to you?

Meaning Trump doesn’t know what he is talking about.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Suddenly America becomes the world police again!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



At least Obama has a balls. Trump is cowardly impotent.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Yeah, he really showed those terrorists by sending them pallets of cash in the middle of the night!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Then who are you to say NK Kim cannot have nuclear toy? 

Then who are you to say Iran cannot have nuclear toy? 

Then why did you sent couple of thousands soldiers to Saudi Arabia? 

Then why are you going against China in China sea?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

martybegan said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Why would I ran away? I enjoy being here blasting poorly informed trump supporters.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Tell us why you want to invade those nations. 
Where’s your precious UN?  Drafting a sternly worded letter to Turkey?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Oh, how will Trump ever win with Democrats demanding we invade Turkey!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



Promise is a promise. But you have to make sure if that promise make sense or just plain stupid. 
Right now your dude mouth is foaming trying to defend himself of his garbage foreign policy. Today at his press conference with Italian president he blamed and gave excuses just about every one and everything except his wife. 

Last week he blamed the Kurds did not help us in Normandy.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Obama was and is a pussy who barely can lift girl weights.


----------



## SomeDudeUDunno (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


Fuck.The.Kurds


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I never said I like to invade those countries. 

Your post..... Suddenly America becomes the world police again. 

So I gave you an example yes we are the leader of fighting freedom and democracy around world. With US interest on the side. 

We were the leader till your inept POTUS came in.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



No one is stopping you. You can still fly via Ankara.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

SomeDudeUDunno said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You are not making sense.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



No one is saying that...... except you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You Leftards are such pathetic warmongers. You go fight for them.


Go fight whom, moron?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You Leftards are such pathetic warmongers. You go fight for them.
> ...


That’s it!  “Act” like a moron!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Answer the question, crybaby. Having a tough time,are ya?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


What’s the thread topic, Sparky?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Cry it all out. Take all the time you need. Get back to me.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...


----------------------------------------   seems to me that the 'kurds' also fought 'isis' because of Self Interest didn't they  Charwin ??


----------



## kiwiman127 (Oct 16, 2019)

pismoe said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The US asked the Kurds for help. FACT.
The death ratio in defeating ISIS was over 10,000 Kurds to 8 Americans. While Trump goes around patting himself on the back saying he defeated ISIS (like he did again today), he puts the Kurds in an ethic cleansing danger.
The Americans fighters who fought ISIS with the Kurds basically agree, Trump stabbed the Kurds in the back.
But go ahead, support a draft dodger instead of those who gave their lives, so fewer American fighters would die. 
Little Trumpsters are so blind to reality, they just say and do what their hero wants. What's it like not having a mind of your own and no backbone?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2019)

HaShev said:


> Interesting to note: Dems prior administration argued to trust Iran a sworn enemy who was never trustworthy during it's deal, but now blasts this administration for trusting a Nato allyTurkey who was reliable before now.  DEMS NEED TO STOP FLIP FLOPPING TO WHATEVER FITS THEIR POLITICAL TACTICAL NARRATIVE, THIS is why the avg citizen hates politicians, they notice the double standard and phoney positions.


Erdogan is not and has not been trustworthy or a beacon of democracy...  Turkey should have been kicked out of NATO a while back when he was murdering his citizens, or when he was here on a visit and he sent his thugs out to brutally beat up the Turkish Americans in a peaceful protest against him....

Iran, before Trump blew up the agreement with Iran, and with ALL OF OUR ALLIES, was contained...  that does not mean they were trusted...or admired,  they can never be trusted, (nor will Trump's lover boy Kim Jung Un, or Putin etc.... be trusted).


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


How will Trump ever win an election with Democrats pointing out that Trump is not invading Turkey.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to note: Dems prior administration argued to trust Iran a sworn enemy who was never trustworthy during it's deal, but now blasts this administration for trusting a Nato allyTurkey who was reliable before now.  DEMS NEED TO STOP FLIP FLOPPING TO WHATEVER FITS THEIR POLITICAL TACTICAL NARRATIVE, THIS is why the avg citizen hates politicians, they notice the double standard and phoney positions.
> ...


Turkey was a good ally, then they went full Islamofascist and no longer an ally of the West.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




We can do that without US troops there. Other NATO countries can go there and help train and arm them. But to what end do we do that? What's the end goal? At what point do they take that training and those weapons and apply them to their cause? This all could have been avoided if polititions were honest. When Obama sent guys there he would have explained why, as well as why they would have to stay there for longer then 10 years. That place is a mess and we need to get out of it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> We can do that without US troops there.


And we can withdraw without selling the Kurds to slaughter on a few hours notice.  If you want to be taken seriously, you will have to admit this.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > We can do that without US troops there.
> ...


Obama’s war. You go fight it brave boy.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Turkey was a good ally, then they went full Islamofascist and no longer an ally of the West.



Russia is using Turkish airspace and Bosphorus straits to cement their presence in Syria.
Iran is doing what it wants in the Middle-East despite sanctions.
How you're going to meaningfully sanction Iran when the region's biggest economy (Turkey) is still doing business with them ?
The USA alligning with Israel, Saudi-Arabia, PKK didn't prevent any of that.

Everything the USA did in the last 16 years in the Middle-East was against Turkish interests.
Turkey borders Iran, Iraq, Syria.
All fucked up either by US war or US sanctions.
As a result: no significant trade, refugees etc.

What the gravest mistake was the USA allying with the PKK, training PKK, sending shitloads of weapons to PKK.
As a result Turkey began to work with Iran and Russia.
Now you pay a price.
All this sanction talk is bullshit, once the dust settles (and the PKK is destroyed in Syria) USA will work with Turkey.
If you don't Iran and Russia will increase their ifluence at the expense of USA, just like it is happening now in Syria.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 16, 2019)

ekrem said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey was a good ally, then they went full Islamofascist and no longer an ally of the West.
> ...


Now you warmongers want us to invade Turkey.


----------



## ekrem (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Now you warmongers want us to invade Turkey.



Turkey has a different topography than Israel, Iraq, Syria, Egypt, Saudi-Arabia etc.
Those nations are basically flat desert nations.
Turkey is all mountains, no mechanized force can invade Turkey, only by airlifting.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > We can do that without US troops there.
> ...




No I don't because it's bullshit. Read your history and then you realize that you spout stupid shit. This will get you started. That or just parrot the drivel you get told by your favored news outlet. We have already seen this movie before. The Kurds were already supposed to be exterminated.


The *1991 uprisings in Iraq* were a series of popular rebellions in northern and southern Iraq in March and April 1991 in a ceasefire of the Persian Gulf War. The mostly uncoordinated insurgency, often referred to as the *Sha'aban Intifada* among Arabs and as the *National Uprising* among Kurds, was fueled by the perception that then Iraqi President Saddam Hussein was responsible for systemic social repression and had become vulnerable to regime change. This perception of weakness was largely the result of the outcome of two prior wars: the Iran–Iraq War and the invasion of Kuwait, both of which occurred within a single decade and devastated the economy and population of Iraq.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


And incidentally go to war with the other NATO countries.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 16, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------------------------------  looks like it was the  'kurds' job to be 'cannon fodder' 0r 'human shields if your rendition of events is accurate .   Just be happy that they weren't 'aussies' or 'new zealanders' eh Kiwiman .


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> No I don't because it's bullshit.


So, let me get this straight. You are sayimg there was no other way to withdraw, wothout selling out the Kurds to Turkey on a few hours notice.

Do i have that right?


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't because it's bullshit.
> ...




The Kurds were told to leave. They were told we were leaving. This was in the news a looong time ago. You make it sound like they were holding hands and watching a movie and all of a sudden we said "bye". They knew this was coming. They were given a shit ton of bullets, beans and band aids as well as a shit ton of training. What was the point of all that if it was (as Obama said) not going to be a forever thing? See, you don't give two shits about Kirds being killed. You just change channels. What your doing is using the Kurds being killed as a way to say trump sucks. Other then that, you don't waste a thought on them. At least be honest about it. The few hours notice thing is just a lie.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Either way how you look at it or how much you want to defend this rotten policy. Its sucks. 

1. Then why can’t we have a good transition with NATO to take over? Instead of just giving Endrogan the go signal to invade. At the same abandoning a close ally. 

2. Obama and the coalition sent special ops in that region to fight ISIS with the help Kurds as the front lines. Obama was the primary reason why ISIS was defeated. Very smart how he avoided and save US casualties using the Kurds. 

Trump bragged and taking the credits.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> The Kurds were told to leave. They were told we were leaving. This was in the news a looong time ago.


Aa was the agreement that we would leave this small contongent in the area. That agreement was still in place. Until, suddenly, it wasnt.

Youre not going to get around this. You are claiming there was no other way, rhen to abandon our allies to slaughter (and into the arms of our enemies) on no notice.  I just do not agree.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Where did you get all that information? 

Where do you think the Kurds are going? 
If Trump just leave the 50 US soldiers that are inside the Kurds territories. You wouldn’t be defending a garbage Trump foreign policy.
We would not be witnessing an human atrocities in the making purposely done by Trump ineptness.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds were told to leave. They were told we were leaving. This was in the news a looong time ago.
> ...




The Kurds are only allies when they need our stuff. They are enemies when they don't need our stuff. What were we supposed to do, stay forever. Assad won the civil was in Syria. Period. He won it awhile ago. Over time his guys would have gotten to the Kurds. We're we supposed to get cozy with Assad? Meh, let Russia have it.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...




Troops never should have been sent there.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

charwin95 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




That was retarded.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> The Kurds are only allies when they need our stuff.


And vice versa.  That's how alliances work.



Crixus said:


> What were we supposed to do, stay forever.



Clearly there are other options besides 1) staying forever, and 2) leaving the Kurds to slaughter on no notice.

That's literally been my point in every post to you, yet you keep saying this.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > The Kurds are only allies when they need our stuff.
> ...




Means shit coming from you. So you say it's ok if Kurds get blown to shit as long as our guys sit there and watch, but it's bad if they have to watch on TV instead? Like I said, you give two shits about those people. Had anyone other then Trump pulls the troops you would be saying how smart it was. Honestly, this wasn't enough. Our troops should be pulled out of Afghanistan to. That would be meaningful. In the end, Assad will move In and settle Syria and it will go back to what it was. Same thing in Afghanistan. The taliban will have full control of the country in the end. And what did we spend on all of it? How many dead? And for what? Today's Kurds are tomorrow suicide bombers. Fuck'em.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> So you say it's ok if Kurds get blown to shit as long as our guys sit there and watch, but it's bad if they have to watch on TV instead?


No, and those are truly idiotic words to try to put in my mouth.  There is a reason Turkey had not invaded, and that was our agreement to be there.  That's also why the Russians weren't occupying our outposts, like they are now. Then, the agreement disappeared, with no notice to our allies, the Kurds.  And that was a very stupid move.  very stupid.

I wonder what the great dealmaker got for his blowjob to Erdogan?  Any guesses?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 16, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why should the Kurds fight to  "PROTECT THE USA"  -----did the brits fight to protect the USA  during world war II?


----------



## Care4all (Oct 16, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Troops never should have been sent there.



but they were sent there, and these troops busted their butts to train and supply and built friendships with the Kurds for them to fight off ISIS...

Trump back stabbed every one except Putin and Erdogan, including Israel and Allies in the venture with us, the Kurds, all of Europe, and he backed stabbed our Military and the US citizen's future safety by none of our allies being willing to help us in the future because they see us as betrayers, and has likely ripped open a hornet's nest in the middle east.... 

We could have eventually left Syria, if he done this in a well advised, planned manner, without all of this madness and chaos, and death.


----------



## Crixus (Oct 16, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Troops never should have been sent there.
> ...




First off, the mission of the United States military is not to make friends and build relationships. It's mission is to bust shit and kill the fuck out of bad guys. Second, those special ops guys should know better then anyone that they go where they are told and to leave when they are told. Their input is not required. 


Assad won his war. It's on him and his allies to deal with Turkey, not ours. Still, this was a meaningless as far as ending all the wars. 10 years the Kurds have gotten really good stuff from us. Now it's time for them to take care of them selves.


Same thing in Afghanistan. If Trump wasn't talking out his ass he would have pulled out of there. 20 years our troops have been there. I had a son there. And for what? So the political elite can make money? Fuck that. The Taliban will have it again. They already have most of it. Fuck them to. Time to bring the troops home. All of them.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


*L* if Fort is as good on the battlefield as they are in here, they'd probably shoot themselves in the foot and ask to go home with a purple heart for getting a boo-boo on their little toesy.  *L*


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 17, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Troops never should have been sent there.
> ...



Oh well, they are GIs that's what they do, follow orders.  It's about time the back-stabber was on the side of the U.S.  (that's a joke, don't get your panties in a wad)...LOL


----------



## HaShev (Oct 17, 2019)

Care4all said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to note: Dems prior administration argued to trust Iran a sworn enemy who was never trustworthy during it's deal, but now blasts this administration for trusting a Nato allyTurkey who was reliable before now.  DEMS NEED TO STOP FLIP FLOPPING TO WHATEVER FITS THEIR POLITICAL TACTICAL NARRATIVE, THIS is why the avg citizen hates politicians, they notice the double standard and phoney positions.
> ...


You don't have to tell me, how many years and repeat commentaries do I have to bring up the little known Judaic law regarding not listening or trusting political Prisoners in which Erdogan was once.  Throughout history political prisoners have been some of the most vengeful creators of malicious attrocities.
Being a Nato Ally, Nato should have replaced our forces and Turkey is their problem now, but so far what have they said and done about one of their rogue members?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 18, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> *Tulsi Gabbard - Anamosa, Iowa - "Trump lied to Kurds" - Oct 9, 2019*
> 
> **


To state that Trump gave Turkey the green light to invade is political BS.............Only a small group of soldiers were moved due to close proximity of Turkish Artillery.............He pulled them back for their safety.............and to try and avoid another possible War with Turkey who are a member of NATO.

She's right on the warmongers who want Assad gone.........but complaining about Trump not solving it is a joke...........Because no leader and history has been able to solve the blood fueds of the middle east..............It's not possible.............

The middle east is quicksand............wiggle in the sand you just sink deeper..........Our only policy should be go in quick and kill the hell out of our targets and then leave...............NO LONG PROLONGED OCCUPATION.

We are stuck there for nearly 2 decades because we just can't get it through our heads that they are not going to stop the BS there............History proves it.............Israel proves it because they haven't stopped attacking them since the country was formed.

This is the middle East.................All logic goes out the window there.  It's just the way it is.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 18, 2019)

REVEALED: Kurdish 'PKK' Terrorists Were Rebranded by Obama Officials to Dupe the U.S. Public - Big League Politics


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 18, 2019)

Make no mistake about Turkey and their leader's ultimate goals...............It's past time that we throw their sorry asses out of NATO....................

However, they are still there at the moment and we have NO STRATEGIC need for the ground in Syria.............and if we fully side with the Kurds then we will be going to major War again.

No Erogden spouts the OTTOMAN SLAP...........He hasn't had to fight us or Israel yet...........and yes he has promised over time to destroy Israel............

Turkey is a key strategic point to the Black Sea.............FYI


----------



## LuckyDuck (Oct 18, 2019)

kiwiman127 said:


> Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> Thousands of Kurds lost their lives while fighting by US forces in the fight against ISIS.. And this how Trump rewards them.
> Trump the draft dodger has the blood of the Kurds on his hands.
> Trump: ‘I will totally destroy the economy’


It really depends upon which Kurdish group is being attacked by Turkey as to whether we should defend them or not.  Our troops and US volunteers have been fighting alongside of the KDP (Peshmerga), however, the PKK, a designated Marxist terrorist group has been fighting Turkey for years.  Then, there's the PYD/YPG, a Syrian Kurdish faction that has been fighting alongside of Syrian troops, the YPG being the military arm of the faction.  So, if Turkey is focusing solely on the PKK, no problem.  The less Marxists, the better.  Then, as political parties go among the Kurds, well....there are more Kurdish political parties spread across the region and globe, that you don't have enough fingers and toes to count them each with their own agenda.
Let's face it, humans have been killing each other for many millennia and are highly unlikely to ever stop, until we're extinct.


----------



## zaangalewa (Oct 19, 2019)

LuckyDuck said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump the draft Dodger has no respect for the lives lost and the act of a consistent ally.
> ...



By the Turk Erdogan and his criminal gang - and with the support of Turkish fanatic nationalists.



> as to whether we should defend them or not.







> Our troops and US volunteers have been fighting alongside of the KDP (Peshmerga), however, the PKK, a designated Marxist terrorist group has been fighting Turkey for years.



The Kurdish freedom fighters decided long years ago not to fight for an own state Kurdistan any longer. They thought Turkey will become a part of the western world (NATO, European Union) - and not a kind of new islamistic state, which becomes more and more comparable with the tyranny of the Sauds - your best ally since centuries - and less and less comparable with a democracy.



> Then, there's the PYD/YPG, a Syrian Kurdish faction that has been fighting alongside of Syrian troops, the YPG being the military arm of the faction.



Meanwhile Assad and Putin are the only political powers, which are able to help the Kurds to survive, since Trump and Erdogan decided to give their homelands to Turkey.



> So, if Turkey



Erdogan



> is focusing solely on the PKK, no problem.



Everything is a problem in this context since the first Turks arrived in the area of the Kurds about 500 years ago and the colonial power Britannia had decided not to give the Kurds in their own homelands an own country.



> The less Marxists, the better.



You call the Kurds Commies? Why? Because you support Islamists?



> Then, as political parties go among the Kurds, well....there are more Kurdish political parties spread across the region and globe, that you don't have enough fingers and toes to count them each with their own agenda.



Erdogan overtakes in the foreign country Syria an area of about 3000 square miles. This war is without any legitimation. And this war is started from a NATO member.



> Let's face it, humans have been killing each other for many millennia and are highly unlikely to ever stop, until we're extinct.



Let's face it: Only helpless idiots follow their own self fulfilling suicide.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 19, 2019)

HaShev said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Syria isn't a NATO ally.  The North Atlantic Treaty Organization has no business in Syria and certainly no obligation to the Kurds.   If anything one Kurdish cross border attack on Turkey should bring a full NATO response AGAINST the Kurds.  Turkey is in NATO.  Or did you think that NATO is a world body?  It's not.


----------



## HaShev (Oct 19, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I believe Nato was used in Syria after their attack of Israel and their response.  
It was Romano Prodi back then who let the corrupt forces watch over the border and they were letting Syrian terrorists and their rockets do their thing unchecked, but this era has new personel and perhaps less corruption and bias being these are different actors involved.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 21, 2019)

Katniss said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


_we have a responsibility to try and restabilize it._​
So, our military invades and occupies a country so Israel can bomb it, destabilizing it, and the way to "restabilize" it is to remain an occupying force? How about we just leave people alone, shut down AIPAC, and prosecute Deep State traitors. You know, restabilize the world.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 21, 2019)

airplanemechanic said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


If the possession of terrifying weapons is justification for the US to invade a sovereign country and murder their leader, then we are justified in invading just about every country on earth--starting with the country with the most terrifying weapons of all: Israel. 

Don't believe what the New York Times tells you. They lie. They are your enemy. The truth is, we invaded Iraq because bloodthirsty Jews run our foreign policy for the benefit of bloodthirsty Jews.


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 21, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Katniss said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


The US government exists for the benefit of the American people, period.
The US military exists to defend the polity of the United States, period.
We have no business meddling in the middle east.
Let Israel sate its blood lust some other way.


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 21, 2019)

*Our brave gallant soldiers are leaving the Kurds with people hating and throwing things at them and their only crime is having to follow orders of a mad man. Why isn't Trump there having these people throw shit at his cowardly ass. And to add insult to injury, we leave some behind to protect the oil and send the rest to protect the 9/11 murderous Saudi's and and and, he keeps telling the America stupid he's drawing down the troops, but truth be told, since taking office, HE'S ACTUALLY ADDED MORE!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 21, 2019)

Dana7360 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey begins military offensive in Syria, Erdogan announces
> ...


*Donald Trump since taking office, has put his family, his financial interest and himself first and has never gave a shit about anybody but himself. And why people in this country can not see this shit, is just beyond. Yes, he makes white mf's proud to be white, yes, he gives great comedic rallies on his comedy shows, but to support and defend a man, who has done nothing for this country but enrich and shame us all, is just beyond and I pray to God those that keep supporting Trump melt into a pile of molten ash someday.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Oct 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


*I absolutely agree, but to leave this way, only adds more ire to Muslims around the world and will decrease our safety here at home. You must know by now, Trump is in this for oil and aiding Putin. We now thanks to more troops being sent to Saudi Arabia, have more troops in the middle east since the coward has taken office, you do know that, yes?*


----------



## harmonica (Oct 21, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Katniss said:
> ...


you don't know how the world works and you don't know history
--saddam attacked Iran--THEN attacked and invaded Kuwait
..he's crazy like hitler
..he had a huge military
....if he went into Saudi Arabia--the US economy and world would be in big trouble!! DUH
probably would've been a Big Depression ....
..you made your point worthless and crap by mentioning Israel


----------



## Street Juice (Oct 23, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Street Juice said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Yeah, keep drinkin' dat Kool-Aid, bro.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 23, 2019)

Street Juice said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Street Juice said:
> ...


hahahahhahah


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 23, 2019)

Skylar said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


The world is thawing.

In October, President Trump announced we were leaving northern Syria. All the experts in Washington said this would lead genocide. They were wrong. Turkey and Syria turned their border into a demilitarized zone.

America First is not an abandonment of the world, but an abandonment of a foolhardy policy that we know how to run the world.

The people of the world love America, they just want us to keep our distance.

Don Surber: "An Arab-Israeli alliance is taking shape in the Middle East"


----------



## zaangalewa (Dec 24, 2019)

Zorro! said:


> ... In October, President Trump announced we were leaving northern Syria. All the experts in Washington said this would lead genocide. They were wrong. Turkey and Syria turned their border into a demilitarized zone. ...



As far as I can see the Russians fortunatelly stabilized, what the USA had destabilized. But this so called "demilitarized zone" (Full of Turkish and Russian soldiers) is not Turkey, it is Syria - so Turkey (a NATO member with no NATO legitimitation to do so) is now in war with Syria - and this zone is land of the Kurds. The Islamist Erdogan likes now to seddle down 1 million refugees from Syria (Arabs in this case) in this area of  the Kurds. This will cause new problems for decades. The main reason to do so is to separate the Kurds, who live in the area Iran, Iraq, Syria, Turkey, into more little groups and to weaken the Kurds in this way. Looks like the long-term perspective of Erdogan is now to eliminate the Kurds in Turkey and Syria more slowly, where they had lived meanwhile since a minimum of 5000 years. If this will happen then some history books in 200 years will perhaps write laconic _"The Kurds made in the begin of the third millenium the mistake to trust in the USA, what had caused their extermination."

_
PS: Oh by the way: The NATO is only a living undead any longer. That's a result of the politics of Donald Trump too. And thsi npsosisocin is hei wil and not an accident. It's doubtful, whether a reanimation of the NATO ever could be possible.


----------

